# Woking Nuffield Part 59



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

New home ladies   

Happy chattering!!

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im first!

Bendy.xx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

me 2nd


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Me third!      

I have another idea for your avator themes for March as some of you don't like the baby pics idea - After reading through your thread today I reckon you should do a "food brands" thing and choose the food that most reflects your characters!    

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pmsl at Gill and Ali's baby pics   glad i was the only fat toddler Ali  and Gill you look like Frank spencers kid with that beret    

Pots-Glad you liked the harvester be careful i dont ram it down your throat after that comment   (that was the drugs talking by the way)  

Tracy-Good idea but lets see the rest of the baby pics as its so funny


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Emma - I love the baby pics!!!  It's sooooooo funny seeing you all!  I might dig one out of me     being as I am an honorary Woking Girl   

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tracy-Go on get one i cant wait to see it


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi girls

Hope you all doing ok - this is the only pic i'e got on the computer!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-  these pics are funny you look like a boy   its funny how are mums cut are hair short when we were kids isnt it   did you see Gill's aka jessica spencer.....mmmmmmmmmm betty


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

oi! who are you calling a boy fatty....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

OMG         these pics are sooooooo funny  

Haster - bet you pose like that now when you're on holiday    boy  

Ali - you little fatty  

Emma - you're a little fatty too, loving the designer push chair  

Gill - aka frank spencers kiddie    that picture is so youuuuuuu!  you still act like that now  

Will go and dig one out of me and if i don't get round to it tonight, I will scan and upload it tomorrow.

Right i'm off now, just spoke to a certain person who was phsl at gills piccie so had to come on and have a look for myself


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

glad I made you all laugh    I thought I was quite dinky


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

hellooooooooooo, anyone there??

Ang x


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi eveyone, i know that i havent posted for ages, love you all, but just wanted to wish BBpiglet and Oskaria good luck for 1st scan tomorrow 

Pots, you were very beautiful, that sounds awful, i am sure you still are  

Emma, what a cutie

Gill, love the hat hun

Ali, what a hunny, you were so cute, well you still are now..............

Waiting to see more pics....................come on girls dont be shy...look whos talking, me the big fat bloater baby 

Tracey, wow, what wonderful news, so hoping that bloods are all ok, what great news for you and dh, hope that things get moving forward for you both xxxxxxxx

Hi to everyone else, sorry for not many personnals, will catch up with you all soon, best wishes & love to you all

Love to all Myra xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning all!!

Gill- i too have one or two 70's pics, although I was under 3!!  They always make me smile. What's with the colour ono 70's pics?!  Mine are the same.

Myra- you are good!! there's no way I would have remembered oskiras or Piglets scans  Good luck to them. I thought they were further on than that  I lose track of time

Em and Tash- enjoy your lunch today.

Ali- Are you on your stimms today then ?

I haven't got enough time to say hello to everyone indiviualla this morning so I shall just say a generic .

I have news. It would appear my period is here. My temperature has plummeted which is always the sign that it arrives that day, so I'm expecting later. Its WAY early. My cyles have been a bit on the short side since xmas for no reason, but this is ridiculous. I am putting it down to the lap  It means that my implications meeting will be on day 20!!  So I'm just hoping that Mr r will let me go ahead as we are cutting it short and shoe horning the cycle in. I need my oestradiol done as they didn't test it with my FSH or LH when I had the done for some reason as well  So its going to be  abusy day trying to ring the GP to organise my blood test tomorrow before I go home to my moms, call solicitors, getting gas and electri readings, hair product...blah blah bblah. So off I go! I'll probably check in after lunch. Have nice days everyone!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Lovely Pics girls!!!

Oskira and Piglet - good luck for today      

Catch up with you all later


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi there everyone

Well who would have thought that you lot would have been so cute as youngsters  

Kate/Tash/Emma - thanks for your commnets re the estatge agents - he finally got hold of the buyer who said they hadn't arranged a definate time but is supposedly coming round this evening so fingers crossed.  If these esate agents don't pull their fingers out I will give them what for  .  And then I'll say, it wasn't me talking that was the d/r - I love it Emma  

Sho - really hope your flat goes through today.  With regard to your friends, it doesn't matter how prepared you are, it always comes as a bit of a shock, it's not surprising that you feel a bit low.  But stay    , this time is your time and how lovely it will be to go through it together.  With regard to your estrodial, they missed that when I had my blood tests too but when I spoke to Leah she said it wasn't a problem as long as the FSH and LH were ok.  I really hope you squeeze that cycle in x

Kate - congratulations on the 13 week mark  

Hi Myra - nice to hear from you, hope you're okay hun.  Any news on when you might start your fet?

Hello to Ali, Pots, Kerry, Beanie, Angie and everyone

My AF arrived this morning and my first scan is planned for Monday - would that be about right?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning all

I wasn't around yesterday as MrW was home so I have no idea what I've missed, but I gather the new pics are to be baby photos so I'll go and upload mine in a minute!

Good luck to anyone who is at woking today for scans etc! 

I won't be around much today either as we started painting all the gloss bits in the hallway and it needs finishing, so that's my day sorted!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning Nutters !

Hiya, wow great pic's I will email my mum and see if she can email me on but they fly over thursday so I am not sure if she will have time to do so.

Ali I didnt mean to worry you I was trying to do the opposite my cyst was 4cm x 4cm x5cm and they still let me carry on and I got a BFP so please do not panic....

So what is everyone upto today? I am meant to be working but luckily hubby is off as we have the last spurge before the first tranche of carpets arrive tomorrow I cannot wait as that will mean the house is on the way to being a home again YIPPPPEEEE

Sho hope the flat all goes through today

Kx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Pots - you can come and do mine if you like! I hope you have a lovely day with your family, and I hope it's not too frustrating!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Sho-Cant wait to see a pic of you with your afro   laps do muck up your cycle im afraid  

Pots-What a cutie  

Karen-What time is your scan your bang on cue and well done for a/f coming when it has ie before your scan unlike mine  

Tash-Cant wait to see your pics...now this i have to see  

Wildcat-  you in your paddling pool with blonde hair too  

Myra-Come back soon   its good to have you back..and you need us to stop you going   

Good luck Piglet and Oskira


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oi speak for yourself   

And yeah what was i going on about   must be the drugs honey


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Pots I was adamant that my first tx would be a positive even though I had had over 6 years of spending a fortune on pregnancy tests and seeing negatives but sadly it wasnt meant to be a negative it was but please dont get disheartened before you have even started you have to remember the odds of IVF working are on average 25-33% and therefore generally most people have to have more than one or two goes before they get the much wanted BFP all you can do is follow the tx plan and drink loads of milk and water stay as stress free as possible and really try and be positive and you never know you could get lucky first time like cheesy, be 2nd time lucky like me or it might even take a bit longer like Lucy who has had a few goes one or two negatives does not mean it is never going to happen.

As for your mother she sounds as good as mine (you just want to smack her in the mouth at times !) just ignore her and if she still goes on about it, just say to yourself well she made you so maybe she should take some of blaim for it - that always makes me feel better I have been a nasty b*tch a few times and whenever my mum has gone on and on about it I said to her well its your fault you made me and it soon shut her up ! - but best to say it in your head though as its not nice of me really


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

I think it's 1.30 Em, what about you?  I think Bendy's there that day too.

Pots - that's a horrible thing for anyone to say, let alone your own mum.  Don't let her get to you hun...  to you too Kate - I hope your mums visit isn't too stressful.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Karen-Im there friday honey   why am i thinking im there monday  

Pots-when i had my 1st ivf i just went in thinking i have a 50% chance of being pg and a 50% chance of not being pg, i was very cautious and didnt let my head run away with me and as you know i did get pg but sadly lost them both   but on the plus side i will go in thinking exactly the same thing and i know i will have a baby one day what with being armed with the medication to stop me miscarrying and taking heart in the fact that i can get pg...  you have been pg before so there isnt any reason why it wont happen, but as Mr R said only 5% of women are lucky enough to get pg the 1st time with ivf and i locked that in my head


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Morning girls

Piglet and Oskira - hope the scans go well today   

Pots - having an ivf cycle is totally different from ttc naturally - I had a lot more hope and   - was hoping i would be one of the lucky ones and get a bfp first time. Unfortunately when it doesnt work the disapointment is a million times worse but hopefully you wont find that out  

Wildcat -   love your piccie!  hows the glossing going? i've just finished painting our lounge while i wait for my drugs to turn up!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

boy


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Fatso


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

pmsl   love you really hatser.....you he/she


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Morning all,

Pots, I think you do just have to go in with a positive attitude, other wise you'll go nuts. I agree with Emma though as I was told by one of the nurses after my BFN that only 5% get a bfp first go. I suppose it's partly as you are an 'unknown' and they have to be cautious with you with the drugs etc. Either way though, people do get BFP's first time and I think if you go in thinking that even if it's a BFN, they have gained the info abt you, eg how you responded to each part of the treatment etc.. and have that knowledge banked for the next go. Either way, you are a step closer. I know a positive attitude obviously isn't ALL you need, but in my experience, it helped me with my tx and also with my BFN, so it DOES help. 

Ang x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Angie-You look like the girl out of bagpuss


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Emma! love ya too


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

lol..Emma  

I LOVED that programme!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and Emily Loved him.....awwwwwwwwwwwwww

Ang x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Pots the 45% figure could well be WN overall figures as I remember reading that somewhere too but it could be based on your individual situation so that is great news The best thing is just to keep that PMA and look forward and as Angie said a PMA also helps you deal with a negative if that does happen, keep your pecker up and we all really really hope it does work first time but also dont get disheartened if it doesnt. But it will make you such a stronger person and the little baby that you eventually have will be loved so much that everyone else that has dropped by looking at there hubbys will never have the bond that you will have with your child 

Now forget all about tx for a day and try and have a fun day with your mum and dad

ktx

_ Pots the 5% was of people who get pg at 1st attempt as you said you have seen that the average is 3 attempts so maybe 5% get pg in the 1st attemp another 15% in the 2nd and so on - just dont worry about stats etc and have a nice day off 

Oh and weekend with all that food and shopping !


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Morning girls

I love all of the baby pictures.  I'll try to get one of mine from my mum tonight and post it when I can.

We had a really great time ski-ing thanks Emma.  Wish I was still there to be honest.  We had a catered chalet which was just fab.  Didn't have to lift a finger which was perfect.  

Hope your scans go well today Piglet and Oskira  

Well I had my implimentation meeting this morning and I must say that it was very strange going back.  Onwards and upwards though as I'm trying not to dwell on the past.

Hope you had fun with the glossing Wildcat.  If I wasn't working I'd come round and give you a hand as I quite like doing it - I must be very sad I know!  

Pots,  I think a PMA really does help but you also need to be realistic that it could take a couple of goes.  By the way, did you enjoy the harvester last night? 

Sho, I can completely understand you feeling a bit low after your partners announcement yesterday.  Although we are always happy for our friends, it's just a reminder of the difficulties we face.  I'm sure it won't be long before you'll be making your own announcement


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Angie-Thats a cuter pic  

Pots-Try not to worry, i cant get preggers naturally as no tubes so i look at it as 50% chance of getting pg   its either im not or i am  
Cant belive your so excited and shaking because of the krispy kreme  

Beanie-Glad the imps meeting went well honey..onwards and upwards


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Emma, I'm just deciding which one, there's only those 3 really...


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

OOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH nooooooooooooooooooooo....

On 2nd thought....check out the knees


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Check out the knees   what about those sandals


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

pots-Cant remember what i was now  it was a looonnnng time ago


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

lmao!! OI!! u...miss chubby cheeks!!!  

The sandles were COOOOOL!!
I'm digging my hoisery in this one, so I think this one'll stay!

Ang x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

by the way, I cropped it, but my mum is in the pic just out of sight in a really rather fetching 70's number lol

Ang x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

oh Angie you should of left your mum in with the 70's outfit on i would like to see that   

Right im off to meet Tash for lunch then off to Colnbrook on d/r's to try and install a printer   might be there all evening at the rate im going atm.  

Laters have a nice day


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I just popped on while having toast - emma enjoy lunch with tash!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Have a good lunch Emma 

Hi Mrs.Wildcat 

Ang x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Have I missed something where did these squigglie things come from?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Just figured out that they are star signs things!! Typical Taurean me!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm back and well stressed 

It looks like tis going through....hold your breath everyone!

Finger I think they are star signs

Wildcat- get on with your painting.

Pots- I have forced myself to have a positive attitude this time. I am honestly terrified that it will be negative again, and I can't think for a second how I will cope with that to be frank, but I have so much better odds with Woking this time and plus my life is much better than it was so I have to look at it alot more positively.I have had 3 goes  I never thought I would be that person who needed loads of goes and it is disheartening, but I know of people who have been through much worse. I know a girl who has miscarried 11 times. 11!!! at varying stages from 6 to 24 weeks. Now, compared to her, I am living the life of reighly. she is now 39 weeks and hopefully about to give birth to a healthy baby. So you see there is something to be positive about


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow 11 miscarriages what a very strong woman to keep going I hope this time is going to be a wonderful success for her


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Kt- indeed if that was me I'd have slit my wrists! Anyway, she's a friend of my mom's and seems to be perfectly healthy. Who knows why someone can have all that many miscarriages and then have a pregnancy that is successful? Nevertheless, she seems to be doing well, although I think she is frightened that she still may not take homw a healthy baby understandablely


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

everyone and thank you so much for thinking about me when I haven't been around for a while  

Just thought I'd pop on before I have to whizz off to the office  

I think I might have said that I threw a wobbler on Saturday, convinced that it was going wrong although I had no reason to suspect it had, and I made DH drive me to Tescos at 10pm to buy another pg test which shut me up temporarily at least, much to DH relief! The upshot of it was that I had my scan today with the gentle Lindsay, who quite calmly told us that she could see something, oh yes its twins!!    

I nearly fell off the table and practically screwed my head right off trying to see the screen, and there it was, first one and then the other flickering heartbeat. I promptly burst into tears like a loon but I expect she's used to hormonal women with their legs round their heads while dildo cams doing its thing  

DH is chuffed to bits and has now allowed himself to believe that he really is going to be a daddy, and a twin daddy at that   

Now the adventure really starts!

What I'd like to know, honestly, from you guys, is how much do you want me to be here talking pregnancy things from time to time, as I'm acutely aware how bloody lucky I have been in this respect and really don't want to upset anyone. I still won't be able to come on every day as I'm at work, but I do still nosey around to see whats what and then promply forget - my brain has turned to mush these days! 

Oskira -        

Wishing you all    

and lots of love, as always


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Piglet

Great news and twins as well how exciting, what due date have you been given and I will update the list accordingly.

Dont go anywhere, I am still here and we are here to show the rest of them that we are all going to have a very successful 2007 !

Kx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Waiting for Appointments 

Mimi 1st apt 13th February
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 April
Saz24 - Waiting for NHS apt April / May
Potsworth - 1st Appointment 13th June
Taragon with Nick Brook
MT - 1st Appointment in June
Caro01 - now having tx under QMR as free NHS go

 Waiting to Start 

Miss TC Waiting for a Doner Match - Think it might be found waiting for test results
Monkeylove IVF May/June
Wildcats - Now have the Funds Hoping to start in May
Scaredy Cat
Strawbs
LadyTara
Emerald
HopeSpringEternal 
Miracle1978 
Steffan
ballimac
Alisha
BarneyBear
babydreams219
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie

 Waiting for AF to start TX 

Emerald
Myra FET 
Gill 
Sho28 - Lap on 15th Feb All Clear YIPPPEEE 
Nibbles - 
Minow March

 On 21 day wait to start TX 

Hatster DR Starts 28th February
Angie DR Starts 14th March
Beanie35

DownRegging

Emma74 Baseline 2nd Mar EC 16th Mar
Karen 1975 DR 13th Feb, EC 19th Mar, ET 21st Mar, Test 4th Apr
BendyBird DR 14th Feb, EC 19th Mar Et 21st Mar, Test 4th Apr
Jules77 Baseline 28th Feb

Stimming

Fingersarecrossed 2nd Progress 26th Feb
NVH EC 9th mar, ET 12th Mar
AliPali - ICSI Short Protocol EC due 14/3

 2WW PUPO !! 

 Waiting for First Scan -  

Oskira CONGRATULATIONS Scan 27th Feb

 Beans on Board 

Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS  
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  22 week scan 30th April
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  waiting for 12 week scan date
Citygirl EDD 16-10-2007 (I think) 
BBpiglet7 EDD ? TWINS  

 Woking Babies 

Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 

 Please can anyone let me know any updates and changes and when you are due to start treatment or if you are waiting for AF etc as there are so many of us I am not sure where everyone should be.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

OMG Piglet - what fabulous news          Many many congratulations and lots of love for a healthy and happy pregnancy and please keep us updated, personally I am glad to see BFP's as it gives me hope for getting mine.


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh wow, congratulations Piglet, that is absolutely wonderful news.  You lucky lady


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

On a break from painting, I've done 2 doors so far! I hate ths....

BBpiglet - CONGRATULATIONS!!!! wow twins, I bet you and DH are chuffed to bits!  Stay on the board and keep us amused, we want to see how you are doing!


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Congratulations Piglet - that's fantastic news  - 2  . Hooray!


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi All  

Thanks to those who sent    for my scan. 

Scan went well today and there is one healthy little bub on board. DH and I are delighted - it is perfect outcome for us. Still a long way to go but so far so good  

I hope that 2007 brings loads and loads of BFP's on this board. 

Os

 Piggy - sent you a PM hun.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Oskira - many congrats to you as well and lots of good wishes for a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

BBpiglet - congrats!!!! you must be delighted and terrified all at the same time  Good luck and keep on posting!!

Do you have a pet name for them yet ?


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Sho- Thanks for your comments.  I hope your friend has a safe delivery of her baby   and that this cycle is your time  

Wildcat- Are you high from the gloss fumes yet?  

Oskira- Congratulations Hun, that's fab news i bet you are thrilled  

Piglet- Flippin eck!  Elmo and Peanut both stuck around   fab news Hun  

I'm at my parent's now on my brother's laptop.

Em and Tash, hope you're enjoying your lunch  

xxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Os well done hunny too what a wonderful 2007 we are starting to have on here, what is your due date hun?

new list again below, how many beans on board have we got now

 Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Waiting for Appointments 

Mimi 1st apt 13th February
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 April
Saz24 - Waiting for NHS apt April / May
Potsworth - 1st Appointment 13th June
Taragon with Nick Brook
MT - 1st Appointment in June
Caro01 - now having tx under QMR as free NHS go

 Waiting to Start 

Miss TC Waiting for a Doner Match - Think it might be found waiting for test results
Monkeylove IVF May/June
Wildcats - Now have the Funds Hoping to start in May
Scaredy Cat
Strawbs
LadyTara
Emerald
HopeSpringEternal 
Miracle1978 
Steffan
ballimac
Alisha
BarneyBear
babydreams219
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie

 Waiting for AF to start TX 

Emerald
Myra FET 
Gill 
Sho28 - Lap on 15th Feb All Clear YIPPPEEE 
Nibbles - 
Minow March

 On 21 day wait to start TX 

Hatster DR Starts 28th February
Angie DR Starts 14th March
Beanie35

DownRegging

Emma74 Baseline 2nd Mar EC 16th Mar
Karen 1975 DR 13th Feb, EC 19th Mar, ET 21st Mar, Test 4th Apr
BendyBird DR 14th Feb, EC 19th Mar Et 21st Mar, Test 4th Apr
Jules77 Baseline 28th Feb

Stimming

Fingersarecrossed 2nd Progress 26th Feb
NVH EC 9th mar, ET 12th Mar
AliPali - ICSI Short Protocol EC due 14/3

 2WW PUPO !! 

 Waiting for First Scan -  

 BEANS ON BOARD 

Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS  
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  22 week scan 30th April
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  waiting for 12 week scan date
Citygirl EDD 16-10-2007 (I think) 
BBpiglet7 EDD ? TWINS  
Oskira EDD ? 

 Woking Babies 

Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 

 Please can anyone let me know any updates and changes and when you are due to start treatment or if you are waiting for AF etc as there are so many of us I am not sure where everyone should be.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

congratulations Os and Piglet  great news. I hope we can all follow in your footsteps this year.


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Kate- Babydreams219 came on a while ago to say her initial consultation is 25th April so could you add her too?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Kate - my next progress scan is tomorrow


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Congratulations Oskira! Wonderful news   (I love using that graphic!)


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

You can all breathe out now!!!!! WE HAVE COMPLETED <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D4%252F4%255F17%255F211%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F30%255F104%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F1%255F34%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









What a blesed relief!!!! I'm never buying anything again......EVER!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Balls !!! what hasn't that worked properly. It just sums up my life!!!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Waiting for Appointments 

Mimi 1st apt 13th February
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 April
babydreams219 25th April 
Saz24 - Waiting for NHS apt April / May
Potsworth - 1st Appointment 13th June
Taragon with Nick Brook
MT - 1st Appointment in June
Caro01 - now having tx under QMR as free NHS go

 Waiting to Start 

Miss TC Waiting for a Doner Match - Think it might be found waiting for test results
Monkeylove IVF May/June
Wildcats - Now have the Funds Hoping to start in May
Scaredy Cat
Strawbs
LadyTara
Emerald
HopeSpringEternal 
Miracle1978 
Steffan
ballimac
Alisha
BarneyBear
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie

 Waiting for AF to start TX 

Emerald
Myra FET 
Gill 
Sho28 - Lap on 15th Feb All Clear YIPPPEEE 
Nibbles - 
Minow March

 On 21 day wait to start TX 

Hatster DR Starts 28th February
Angie DR Starts 14th March
Beanie35

DownRegging

Emma74 Baseline 2nd Mar EC 16th Mar
Karen 1975 DR 13th Feb, EC 19th Mar, ET 21st Mar, Test 4th Apr
BendyBird DR 14th Feb, EC 19th Mar Et 21st Mar, Test 4th Apr
Jules77 Baseline 28th Feb

Stimming

Fingersarecrossed 3rd Progress 28th Feb
NVH EC 9th mar, ET 12th Mar
AliPali - ICSI Short Protocol EC due 14/3

 2WW PUPO !! 

 Waiting for First Scan -  

 BEANS ON BOARD 

Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS  
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  22 week scan 30th April
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  waiting for 12 week scan date
Citygirl EDD 16-10-2007 (I think) 
BBpiglet7 EDD ? TWINS  
Oskira EDD ? 

 Woking Babies 

Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 

 Please can anyone let me know any updates and changes and when you are due to start treatment or if you are waiting for AF etc as there are so many of us I am not sure where everyone should be.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sho


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Afternoon all

What a day    This morning I had 3 meetings one after another and kept Emma waiting for a few minutes too    But anyway, we had a lovely chat and I had chicken and salad and Em had salad and wedges although she had eaten two rolls at 11am so wasn't really hungry    It was lovely seeing you again Emma  

Congratulations to Oskira and Piglet     

Piglet - blimey twins...bet your dh can't stop smiling.  And you know you're more than welcome on here anytime, we'll soon tell ya if the baby talk gets too heavy    but Kate manage's just fine and we wouldn't be without her.  So come and play with us  

Sho - sorry about af arriving early....I guess the lap may have forced her early arrival    hope the sale goes through today.

Myra - hello stranger  

Pots - I can still imagine you looking like your photo    Hope you have a nice day today with your parents and dont worry, people just don't get this whole infertile world of ours so don't bother getting yourself all upset about it.  The only ones that truly understand are the people going through it.  I don't really speak to my family about it now as I know they just don't get what I'm saying    Hope you enjoyed your harvester din dins last night.

Wildcat - great piccie...   we need one of MrW now.

Ali - good luck with your first stimms jab tonight  

Kerry - hope you are feeling more positive about your stimming now....I'm on day 3 and cant feel anything yet but I know its early days still.

Hello everyone else, sorry if i missed you out    but trying to play catch at work now  

Speaking of which, forgot my photo today so will have to bring it into work tomorrow and upload.

Well done Sho


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

sho28 said:


> Balls !!! what hasn't that worked properly. It just sums up my life!!!!


Sho...are you using the right codes when cutting & pasting the smileys ?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Piglet-Some two little piglets congrats honey...and dont go anywhere you have been missed  

Oskira-Congrats too you too honey  

Sho-At bloody last eh  

Tash-Good to see you honey...got all the way to the customer did the printer but no bloody printer reel in the box    i was not happy so i.t are sending them out one and i have to go back thurs  

Fingers-Good luck for your scan tomorrow  

Pots-Enjoy your time at your mums


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Congratulations Piglet on the twin news!!!!

I'm with everyone else, it's lovely to hear such positive news, keep us updated xx

Love Ang x


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Tash and Em glad you enjoyed Harvester lunch!

Sho well done on finally completing!  What a weight to have been lifted and you can get on with more important things now    

I'm here.  She's already had a go at me   but now i am on my brother's laptop trying to avoid conflict


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-Tell her to feck off


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Ok My mum has managed to email me some photos here I am at 2 weeks old !


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Shoudl i trust that Emma or was that the Dregs talking?


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh Kate you are adorable!!

You look like a little baby chick!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

A load of black hair eh ! I was called Bog Brush in the hospital!

Here is another one at 3 months at which time I had become a red head


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi everyone

The baby pictures are so cute. I will have to see if I can dig one out to scan in.

Piglet -   TWINS !! How exciting. You must be over the moon.
Oskira -   to you too. It must be so wonderful to see the heartbeat on the scan.
Sho -   Glad to hear that you have finally completed. 

Fingers - What time is your progress scan tomorrow? I am in at 1.30 for my baseline.

Hope everyone is well.

Jules xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-ahhhhhhhh little stan laurel  

Pots-D/r's


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Emma- Too late   i've said it now on your say so


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Stan Laurel you cheeky mare Emma


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-That hair makes me laugh   for 3 mths that is a barnet you have  

Pots-Has she kicked your ****


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Kate I nearly wet my pants!!!! that last pic of you is hilarious. What are you wearing!!? 

Minxy. Probably not!  I have even had to ask Olive how to make this:...........

http://embed.zwinky.com/zwinkyembed/js/avatar.js.f3e http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Foutfits%252Ezwinky%252Ecom%252Fusers%252Fcommon%252FavatarEmbed%252Eswf%253Fu%253Dcakestall%2526partner%253DZJzeb007%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526brand%253Dother%2526ver%253D2/flash.swf

.......My avatar. Any suggetions welcome  HELP ME!!!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-  what    lets see what your pics are like shall we


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

What on earth Sho!  are you uploading them to a photobucket type site and copy and pasting the img code?? 

Emma- would you feel guilty if she has kicked my **** 



NVH said:


> Pots - I can still imagine you looking like your photo


Tash i shall pm you a photo of me now so you can see for yourself


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Em- I found this cool site where you can make images of yourself. It says you can add the picture to any site by using the code, which I copied, but I can't seem to get it to work as my avatar. I've asked Olive to help. there's no point asking you


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

POTS!!!!!! you sound like you know what you're talking about. How do I get this image to work It's not a photo, its an animated image


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks guys, I had enough hair when I was born but at least it was black then and as you can see it went red and then by the time I was 6 mths I was white blond.

The dress Miss Sho I have you know was the height of fashion in the 1970's   I had that dress for my dolls for years afterwards !


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

pots email me too i want to see NOW NOW NOW  

Sho


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)




----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Kate i love the dress, i would wear it now if it fit me    

Sho this is the site photobucket.com

Save your animation to the desktop.

Go to www.photobucket.com and register.

click choose file and select your animation from the desktop

click upload

copy and paste the IMG code into the post on FF.  That should do it!

xxx


/links


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

oi pots i said email me your pic please


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Anyone else looking forward to when emma is stimming rather than D regging


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Why you little impatient... 

Pm'd ya


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

In the words of Meatloaf... You took the words right out of my mouth'... Kate  

Love you Em


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Emma, are they all picking on you?! Do they realise who they are dealing with I wonder!!  

Kate, love your photo.  You should have been little Miss Mopp last month    I think I had a dress like that too.  I'll see if I can find the photo tonight.

Pots, how are you doing today?  

Sho, great news about your flat.  Bet you're glad that's all over.


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm good thanks Beanie.  How are you?  How is DH now?  

Emma   i rush to pm you my photo and now nothing   am i that repulsive


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate and pots-I agree i become a right little cow when im d/r dont i  

Beanie-Bash them for me go on


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sorry pots i was on the phone to my boss   you look so young and sweet honey why do you put yourself down so much


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Caro, forgot to ask, when is your appointment at Queen Mary?  If I remember correctly it's sometime this week  

Pots, glad you doing well and I hope you're having a good day today with your family.

I'm doing good too thanks.  DH is still limping around, think it's going to take a while for it to get better.  He certainly wasn't happy when I made him come to Tescos with me last night.  I'm mean aren't I!  

  - you lot leave Emma alone!  You supposed to be nice to her when she's on down regs


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Beanie


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Pots- I don't seem to be able to do that as the image is just text!! so it won't go onto anything. Olive is trying to help me as you  FAILED!!!


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

I hope this picture will be worth all the effort Sho


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Just realised you are nothing like your star sign are you


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey- still waters run deep love    i see myself more a one of the fire signs more than water


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Well atleast i tried Shozeshosho









Emma- they were taken 3 years ago so i look a bit older now but thank you 

You still haven't sent me one of you with your vicky B haircut 

Beanie! I'm going to call you meanie beanie from now on


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Piglet- conratulations!! Twinies- how fantastic!  you and dp must be pretty made up right now!! 

Oskira congratulations on your little bubs too,  i cant wait to see my little one on a scan!

Im loving the baby piccies but its a shame we all cant join in....bit crap that we have a theme choosen that we all cant do seems a bit   really

Cant change my ec-et to a 3 day transfer, im sure woking hate me as they never do me any flippin favors

Anyways! jjust going to catch up!

B


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

im not sure what i am i suppose water if im Aquarius  

Pots-I know sorry honey its getting the time for d/f to take my pic and download it  

Bendy-Why cant you get a baby pic on


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Haha Pots, I'm lovely really


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Because i only have photos and i cant get them on here


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I am a virgo whats that it


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Mmmmm so you dont have a scanner then


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Meanie Beanie









Emma- Any will do, you managed a baby photo  

Bendy- Sorry they can't change your transfer dates  I just took a photo of a photo and then put it on the computer 

Kate- Hover of it and it tells you what your traits are


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate  

Pots-Yeah but its easier with a pic already taken as i just put it on a scanner


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

No no scanner so i think this is a stupid theme


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots come on get a baby pic up


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Oi Pots!  

I must say that you're quite clever though as I hadn't thought of taking a photo of a photo


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beanie-So get a baby pic up then come on no excuses  

Bendy-You can take a pic of a pic too


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Emma- i have a baby photo up  

Beanie-   i know, a photo of a photo...genius


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Well i dont have any at my house either


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Pots, you are cleverer than you look!  

Emma, I'm doing it now, honest.  Get ready to be amazed


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots   see the drugs are doing funny things to me


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Come on Beanie


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

We'll all have to get used to you like this Emma seeing as you'll be PG soon      

Beanie we are waiting


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)




----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

It's coming


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh thanks pots


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

So is bloody xmas beanie


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

OMG what a great afternoon..

BBP - good to see you back and congratulations... wow two of them!!!

Oskira - congratulations to you too, so pleased it's all going well!

Kate - awww that is such a cute picture  

Sho - so glad you've finally completed, what a relief 

Bendy - you don't sound a happy bunny hun... you ok?  

Emma - I'm not saying a word to you until you go on stimms .  You're quite sacry on d/rs   

My good news is that we have had another offer this afternoon so looks like everything will be okay on the house front, although still a long way to go...


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Emma, top form girly!


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Karen thats awesome!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm back, hallway painted now we just hae to keep the cats away from all the doors for the next few hours!

Congrats Oskira on your scan!

Hi to everyone else, I'm off to find food now...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Karen-Great news!! 

Here look at this email someone sent me apparently its true, its a letter from Tesco's to this lady as her b/f was doing things in Tesco

Subject: FW: THIS IS A GENUINE LETTER!! When the girlfriend/wife takes the boyfriend/husband shopping!



Proof of what can happen if a wife or girlfriend drags her husband or 
boyfriend along shopping 

This letter was recently sent by Tesco's Head Office to a customer in 
Oxford: 



Dear Mrs. Murray, 

While we thank you for your valued custom and use of the Tesco Loyalty Card, 
the Manager of our store in Banbury is considering banning you and   your 
family from shopping with us, unless your husband stops his antics.   Below 
is a list of offences over the past few months all verified by our 
surveillance cameras: 

1. June 15: Took 24 boxes of condoms and randomly put them in people's 
trolleys when they weren't looking. 

2. July 2: Set all the alarm clocks in House wares to go off at 5-minute 
intervals. 

3. July 7: Made a trail of tomato juice on the floor leading to feminine 
products aisle. 

4. July 19: Walked up to an employee and told her in an official tone,"Code 
3" in house wares..... And watched what happened. 

5. August 14: Moved a 'CAUTION - WET FLOOR' sign to a carpeted area. 

6. September 15: Set up a tent in the outdoor clothing department and told 
shoppers he'd invite them in if they would bring sausages and a Calor gas 
stove. 

7. September 23: When the Deputy Manager asked if she could help him, he 
began to cry and asked, "Why can't you people just leave me alone?" 

8. October 4: Looked right into the security camera; used it as a mirror, 
picked his nose, and ate it. 

9. November 10: While appearing to be choosing kitchen knives in the House 
wares aisle asked an assistant if he knew where the antidepressants were. 

10. December 3: Darted around the store suspiciously, loudly humming the 
"Mission Impossible" theme. 

11. December 6: In the kitchenware aisle, practised the "Madonna look" using 
different size funnels. 

12. December 18: Hid in a clothing rack and when people browsed, yelled 
"PICK ME!" "PICK ME!" 

13. December 21: When an announcement came over the loud speaker, assumed 
the foetal position and screamed "NO! NO! It's those voices again." 

And last, but not least   

14. December 23: Went into a fitting room, shut the door, waited a while; 
then yelled, very loudly, "There is no toilet paper in here."


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Haha Emma and don't encourage her Pots


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im just stressed out about this whole 2 day bloody 3 day flippen transfer thing thats all and im in a snappy mood too  

Good news about the house karen! fingers crossed it all goes well


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Keeping the cats away will be fun  

Bendy-Dont worry honey you can still get pg on a 2 day e/t cheesy and jay jay did and i did


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beanie-Your taking the p*ss now love


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Told you that you would be amazed


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-Thats cause you do sweet fa all day


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Work is so annoying, i'm missing so much fun on here  

Pots - you're smileys are just the best.

Emma - what a nightmare    you causing trouble again  

Sho - hope you get your pics sorted!

beannie - where's the piccie  

Kate - loving the hair  

Wildcat - good job on the painting....thats a bit speedy eh  

Karen - great news

bendy - don't worry about the 2 day vs 3 day, lots of people get pg with a  day otherwise they wouldn't do it.  Its that emma freaking you  out


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Beanie did you know Mr Beanie that young or is that some photo magic?  

Emma, yep and you are jealous


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

pmsl which one is Mr Beanie


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

PMSL Emma


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

I can't even see the picture so I'll try again.  For those of you that can see if Mr Beanie is on the left and I'm on the right.  It's magic Pots.  Didn't meet my darling DH until I was 31!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I will have to get a baby pic of d/f and do it


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Beeanie - looks like insest to me


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - you won't fit you and df on the same photo cause you're taking up all the room


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Beanie that was very clever of you!!


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Haha, Tash, you're only jealous


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Beannie - you look like siblings


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Incest is best eh Beanie    

It's all relative


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beanie-You look like twins  

Tash     shut it


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

You guys talk a load of silly stuff!

Will catch you tomorrow when im in better mood

Bendybird


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sorry emma and beannie  

Bendy - hope you're in better spirits tomorrow...it will be ok  

Right off home now...what a day i've had  

Enjoy your evenings and catch ya tomorrow, hopefully with pictures


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

love the photo Emma, you havent changed a bit   

Hello to all, sorry flying visit  

xx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Great news about your scans Piglet and Oskira. So pleased to hear that news.

I am sorry to say that we have had very bad news over the weekend as dh's mum has had a very serious stroke. We're not sure yet if she is again to recover and how much.   As you can imagine dh is very distraught at the moment. Here's hoping that we have better news in the next couple of days.


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Bye Tash  

Oh monkey thats awful  

I really hope she can get better


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

So sorry to hear your news Monkeylove.  I hope you have some better news over the next few days.  

See ya Tash.  Have a good evening.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh monkeylove - thats terrible, I hope everything is ok and you get some good news in the next couple of days.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Night Tash  

Monkey-Loads of      to your mil  

Cheesy-Watch it


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Monkey, I'm sorry to hear that. I hope your news is better, stay strong for dh.


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi there

Piglet - congratulations hun     very exciting news!

Oskira - congratulations to you too - what a relief for both of you  

Monkeylove - how awful  I really hope you get some positive news soon   

Quick question - what happens if i dont get af before baseline scan? does everything get delayed -  i'm sure i havent ovulated yet thois month - bludy typical


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Lady/Boy-My a/f came AFTER the scan   so they will just keep you d/r until it comes


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Thanks fatty   - i'm not gonna be happy then cos i've already booked all my time off


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

You guys  

So affectionate  

Do you have to ovulate to have IVF then?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I dont know if i ovulate every month so dont think it matters Pots  

Hatster-You were an eager beaver booking your time off already   lets hope everything goes according to plan   give it a week or so and you will be a git like me   good luck for your jab tomorrow


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks all for your good wishes. It's terrible to see my dh so upset and not be able to do anything to make it better. Will let you know how things develop but it's not looking good at the moment sadly.

On a better note we have booked in at WN for our implications meeting in late April - so should be all set to go again in May/June. 

If I am not around very much before I go away (if we go away) I will definitely be thinking of you all!


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

hopefully you'll be stimming by then Emma.  I can't handle both of you on dregs  

Hatster woudl you like an AF dance?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hope she makes a quick recovery Monkey and you do get to go to Oz


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

yes please pots  

Fatty - had to book it off with my work or i wouldnt get it


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

There you go!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oi i was being nice to you then   dont know why you had a bikini on in that pool as you were as flat as a pancake


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm not flat chested though am i Emma    

Tash likes my GG doliies


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

monkey im sorry about dp mum, sending you   vibes that everything will be ok

B.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots your dollys are big but not GG surely  

Anyway im off  

Wont be on tomorrow day time as i have a boring meeting in Dartford all day so god knows what time that will finish


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

i'm not now though 

love ya really Emma

Thanx pots


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Hatster!

Emma, they are   i used to be a 36H!!


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm off too!

Well done again to Piglet and Oskira for brilliant news!  

Well done Sho on completing today  

Sorry to Monkeylove for your MIL and all at this worrying time and hope you are ok  

Bendy hope you are feeling happier soon  

Right, catch you later

xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-pmsl


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your MIL monkeylove. Hope you and DH are okay


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your MIL Monkey Hope all is ok

Nite all

Catch you tomorrow

Kx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hiya just a quickie from me as off to do my first jab at 6.
Congratulations to BBpiglet and Oskira....keep em coming girls 
Sho and Karen........well done on your house sales.
Tash and Emma ...glad you had a nice lunch.....2 mad women together, when are your next scans, i am there Mon at 1.00
Wildctas....happy glossing.......I have a lovely Daddy to do all that for me...so when do we see Mr W cute pic
Monkey....sorry to hear about MIL, hope things improve sending you lots of good wishes.
Fingers...when are u at Woking next, hope those follies are growing nicely   
Hi Pots, cheesy, Kate, Ang, hatser, bendy and all you other lovely girls.....Myra nice to see u, hope you are ok
got to go.... 6 menopur calling xxxxxxx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Monkey, I'm thinking of you and your DH and sending lots of love x

Ang x


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Evening all

Piglet OMG double trouble    you must be well chuffed, well done  

Oskira- huge congrats to you hun, how exciting  

Sho- congrats on completion, where's your baby pic??  

Bendy- hope you "loose the tude" hunny bun and feel better tom!! 2 day transfer is fine poppit they wouldnt do it if it was proven any less effective   

Ali- wow 6 menopur   you must be jacking up forever!!  

karen- splendid news  Im made up for you  

Monkey- so sorry to hear your sad news I really hope your mil makes a speedy recovery, look after each other   

Myra- please come back full time I miss you     glad your ok

Emma & Tash- what did you have at the Harvester?? I thought of you when I was tucking into my boring old soup about 1pm  

Elly- your pic cracked me up, you look like a right old handful!  

Hi to everyone I have missed, looking forwrad to catching up properly Thurs!! Im off then


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Monkey- So sorry to hear about your MIL. I hope she recovers soon. Best wishes to your dh.

Gill- I haven't got any baby pics love. Sorry! I tried to join in another way, but I can't get the picture to upload into my avatar.

Ali- hope the jabs are going ok 

Bendy- I wouldn't worry about the 3 day thing. It doesn't make any difference. I had 3 days put in every time and I haven't got a baby! I've seen people have nothing more than a fertilised egg put back and get a positive, so try not to worry. I know I've said it before. In oz they used to do 5 day transfer a standard but they are now going back to 2/3 day. Try to relax. I know only too well how stressful it can be from time to time. I'm a very controlling person myself, but I have had to try and let go and put myself in Mr R's hands and know that he doesn't want you to fail, so he will make the best decisions he can for you. (I'm assuming you have Mr R here, you might not  But you know what I mean  ) chin up hun!!

Karen- good for you on the house. I'm so relieved to have the whole thing out of the way. What a pain in the rump that has been so far this week.

Wildcat- how did the painting go? <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D3%252F3%255F2%255F108%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









hi to Pots, Ange, NVH, Barney, os, Piglet, caro, Emma and everyone else I have missed 

I too won't be on much tomorrow. I may check in in the morning then I'm out of here and up to my moms. I'm looking forward to it actually. I hate being here on my own and I'm driving myself up the wall with the tx business. catch you later

Wildcat- this means I'm missing our usual coffee day. How does Friday grab you instead?


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi all,

*Sho*......
Glad it's good news about the house. I've only experienced nightmares when buying and selling houses!!! It's never simple is it?? and blooming solicitors and Estate agents seem to be there to make it a hell of a lot slower and more painful!!
We're planning to move in the next year, so I'm bracing myself!! I want to get this nx tx out of the way first though, so will start looking in April.

I know what you mean about having to step back a bit and have faith in Mr.R's experience and just trust he knows best. I have to bite my tongue every time I ask him a question as the answer is usually, something like....well if there is anything else you could be doing, we would have told you. I know that, but it's only natural to be asking!!! lol.  I remember speaking to him in Frimley about 10years ago, when he point blank didn't want me to go to IVF yet, noooo...have a few more painful tests first lovey, you're still sooo young!!!!  I have given up fighting with him now and have developed a respect and trust in that he must know what he's doing. I find it hard to shut up and sit back though!!! lol

Have a good time at your mums and catch you later.

Ang xx


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Yo!

Angie- i can't keep it shut either  

Good luck with your first jab tonight Ali, hope it went ok


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi ladies

Oooh good news and bad today I see ..................

*BBPiglet* - Wow that's fantastic honey!! Twins!! OMG!! Congratulations







what a dream come true!!

*Oskira* - Congratulations to you too honey  brilliant news

and *Monkeylove * -   so sorry to hear about your MIL honey, sending you and your family my best wishes xxxx

Love to everyone
Tracy
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Evening 

Just popping on to see if Tash has posted her pic   maybe she has broken the scanner cause the pic is soooooo awful   sorry Tash  

Gill-Hi honey hope your ok miss you soooo much when your not on here  

Sho-Well if your going to your mum's you can grab some baby pics then   no excuses  

Ali-Hope the jab went well  

Hello to Tracy and everyone else


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Evening All

Monkey - Sorry to hear about your MIL. I really hope that you see some improvement in her condition soon. Your DH is very lucky to have such loving support from you. I know from experience how draining it can be so take care of yourself too   

Ali - good luck with the stimms     

Sho - well done on completing - you always get there in the end, it's just the blooming waiting that's a nightmare!!
Karen - Well done on your house news too, hope it all goes smoothly     

3rd progress scan in morning, hope these follies have moved on sufficiently, REALLLLLLLLLLLLLY nervous about tomorrow                  

hi to  Tracy, Ange, NVH, Pots,Piglet, Emma,Wildcats, hatster, bendy, caro, oskira, gill, ktx and all you other lovely ladies


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kerry-Good luck tomorrow      im sure all will be well honey


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks Emma


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Ali good luck with the jab tonight 

Sho thanks for my pm that was lovely of you  

Im starving - cant stop eating!


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Aw Fingers i will be thinking of you, hope you have lots of follies prime


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Fingers try not to worry about tomorrow, im sure it will be fine! Good luck


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks Pots and Bendy - I'm sure it will be OK, just comparing to last time which I know you shouldn't do.... Lots of twinges this evening so hopefully that means the follies are doing there things and bulking up nicely!!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I love your new themed pictures ladies, they're great


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Good luck for tomorrow Kerry


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks Tracy, any idea how long you will have to wait to find out if your possible donor is matched? Sorry, you may have mentioned this but this lot chat for England and I may have missed it!!


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Girls, 

Just wanted to say a huge congratulations to piglet    and oskira .   


Tracy many congratulations on the possible match too. what wonderful news hope it isnt too long to wait till you get your confirmation.  

and fingercrossed lots of luck tommorrow       

sorry if ive missed any other news.  btw your pics are hysterical. hatster i love yours your so cute. emma cant belive you were a fatty i pmsl 

luc


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Evening girls

Ali - hope the jab went well - blimey 6 bottles - bet it takes you ages  

Fingers - lots of luck for tommorow - try not to worry i'm sure it will be fine and youll have lots of lovely eggies  

Luc - thankyou for saying i was cute! just hope it was a cute girl and not a boy....   How are you feeling? have you been back to see Mr S?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks Luc - congrats on passing the 9 week mark. How are you feeling honey? 

Hatster -   thanks honey.... how are you doing? 

Are we all avoiding the football on tv tonight  

I'm off to bed - early start tomorrow!! Enjoy the rest of your evenings....


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening all!!

Em- I'll try, but she hangs on to those photos, its like trying to pull teeth, hence why I don't have any 

Bendy- youre welcome x

Ange- I don't keep my mouth shut. If I thought I wasn't getting proper care or attention from a doctor I would tell him, especially as you're paying. thats why I left Hammersmith. I would leave Woking too if I thought I had reason to. I think it is easy for me personally to become obsessed with all the info out there and I don't think it does ME any good. Before this lap, came up I was quite chilled reallly. Yes, I was fed up with waiting but I was ok. Now I feel the same as I did before the big wait. I feel tense and anxious all the time. I hate it!! That's what I meant about me trying to let go a bit. I don't know everything about this, I'm not a specialist and I think I should back off and let Mr R do his job. That' s only personal to me as I am a stressy person. I will have this meeting with him next week and discuss whatever treatment he has in mind. After that I am going to concentrate on the treatment and not what ifs. It just gets me down   Not long for you now 

God I'm bored! I'm almost looking forward to seeing my mom


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

By the way in case I miss anyone 

Hatster Good luck with the down regs 

Jules- Hope your scan goes ok

Fingers- Good luck with your scan as well  I hope those follies are behaving themselves.


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi everyone  

I've been thinking tonight about stuff  

One minute i'm low and then i'm up on the ceiling and then i'm hyper and i don't know what to do with myself.  I think i'm coming across as a right weirdo most of the time    I feel like i am just beginning something you are all experienced at, i have lots going round in my head and alot of it is worries and dilemas that you all have gone through already.  You are all so brave and seem to take it in your stride with a stiff upper lip, how do you do it?  

Well lots of you are going through cycles at the moment and although it's great to chat about nothing with you i don't feel right making you sit through my worries and dilemas when you have probably gone through it and come out the other side.

I don't want to put a negative vibe on this thread and the way i feel lately i think i am doing that and probably would continue to.

I found out tonight that one of my bestfriends is keeping a pregnancy from me to spare my feelings and i just broke down again.  I don't want to feel this way but i can't help it.  I know some of you might think i should just keep positive but i just can't or maybe subconsciously don't want to enough in a weird way  

I'm going to leave, with the intention of coming back when i can stand in your postion instead of in the place i am now.  Like i said i don't want to be responsible for letting the side down on the positivity or negatively affect your positivity    

I feel bad just posting this because it will add to the negativity but i wanted to say why i'm not here if you know what i mean.

Anyway i am rambling now so just a few Good lucks etc ...



Emma, Tash, Sho, Beanie, Angie, Bendy, Fingers, Ali, Hatster, Monkeylove, Caro, Karen, Jules and anyone i've missed who is cycling good luck, i hope you all get BFPs!  

Kate, Luc, Oskira and Piglet good luck with your pregnancies  

Gill, Wildcats, Nibbles, Myra, Alisha, Minow good luck for when you cycle next  

Tracy- I really hope your donor lady works out for you and you get your BFP  



I really hope i haven't missed anyone  

Well, love to you all and take care



Pots
xxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Pots- don't be daft!!!!  We have all been there. That's the point of this site. To get information and share experiences. Believe me, when things really start for you you will need it. we have all had to go through the first time (I'm making you sound like a virgin  ) but honestly, no one went through that first experience without asking questions and getting help from the people on this thread. anyone who did, will tell you they wished they had found this site sooner.

You can't expect to go through something like this without having up days and down days. I'm in a low myself, but I know I'll come back up  I realise how daunting it can be when everyone else seems to be really experienced and that's not neccesarily a good thing. I don't know, maybe those of us with tons of experience have forgotted how terrifying it can be. I hope not. I'm sorry you feel like you do, but you are NOT repeat NOT putting a dampner on everything. We are here to support you as well as communicate and have fun. Its a mixed bag, and I don't think anyone expects it to be fun and  laughter all the time because we all know how hard it can be sometimes. Its fine that you are worried and I hope you have felt supported. You should continue to ask your questions, there is a lot to take in. I have questions now and I have done it 3 times  

Please don't go Pots  you're great fun and who would give us all those smilies? Try to remember that nobody minds when people have done days. maybe we have tried to cheer you up and maybe we should have listened more. If that's how you feel I'm sorry. I for one am hoping you won't be in my position and will get pregnant first time, so you can't leave!  because then you wouldn't come back  xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

pots please don't be daft sweetie we all have majorly bad moments I'm on one at the moment   
can't stop   haven't read all the posts as I haven't time but   
very pleased for piglet and oskira   but still made me   but having that funny breathing problem when you cry too much   
been at it all evening.. stupid interivew went rubbish and class observation was a fail so feel utterly crap at everything - feel under so much pressure and utterly depressed - I have to admit something I lurked from when ludvig got her BFP and that was an age ago......my eyes are gonna look shocking in the morning   
sorry for the me me me post but its helped to dry the tears, the infertility thing is so in our core that sometimes we don't even know its a problem having delt with it for so long

you lovely ladies are doing well d-regging and stimming  ... hope i haven't missed anything major   

p.s that list ktx does me  in  and i have to skip it as fast as poss, 
hello to all you other ladies - karen, wildcat, ali, fingers etc take care got some horrific assignment due in friday so this is the last you'll hear of me...till thr weekend   hello to everyone else xx


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Woking ladies........ 
I just lurk for now since I haven't started the "process" yet. When I get closer I'm sure I will be asking tons of questions!!!!I really enjoy reading your posts...

Congrats to Piglet and Oskira!!! I couldn't wait to hear how the scans went. Woking is producing this year!!! 2007

Pots..thanks for thinking of me and my appointment! I'm actually in the states since my mom is ill and it may require me to be here awhile longer. I may have to cancel my appointment in April. If I do.....I will let you know right away so maybe you can get in sooner!!! (I know you have been calling about cancellations)

I love the baby pics!

Who will be next for transfer??

Babydreams


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Potsworth said:


> I found out tonight that one of my bestfriends is keeping a pregnancy from me to spare my feelings and i just broke down again. I don't want to feel this way but i can't help it.


*Pots * sweetheart, this happened to me on Thursday night last week   One of my supposedly best friends finally got around to telling me she was 3 months pregnant and guess who was the last to know?  It's just awful isn't it? I was sobbing all night on Thursday I know just exactly how you feel sweetheart my heart goes out to you 

Also Pots can I just say that I really don't think you should leave the thread - the whole idea of FF is support each other, through the highs, the lows, the upsets, the tears, the happiness, the laughter, the screaming and the shouting  I don't think you realise but you offer all the girls on this thread your support through their down times, and I am sure they want you to stay so that they can do the same for you!! Whether you are going through treatment, just starting treatment, or even just saving for treatment, whatever the circumstances!

Love and hugs to all
Tracy
x


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Pots- STOP RIGHT THERE YOUNG LADY!  your not going anywhere, we are all here for each other high's, low's and in-betweens! your allowed wobbles, just share them with us! we are friends albeit via a computer but I have to admit, tx is far far easier with people you understand this weird old journey, ff buddies are the best!    you'll be fine hun! chin up  

Fingers- good luck today  

babydreams- sorry to hear your Mum is poorly, hope she feels better soon!  

Hi to everyone! Im off to work now  have a wonderful day in the rain, its like a monsoon here, so glad I just blowdried my barnet! NOT


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

right I'm off!!

Just wanted to send my best wishes to those of you in treatment right now and people with scans today.

Pots- i have pm'ed you!!

See you all soon xx


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Pots - can only second what the others have said.  We're all here for the ups and the downs, that's what this board is all about.  And as Tracey rightly pointed out, you offer support to all of us too, it works both ways and you would definately be missed if you weren't around.  And as for just being at the beginning compared with everyone else... snap!  I'm forever asking silly questions but this lot are fantastic and the lovely thing is that (hopefully) nobody minds because they've all been there themselves.

Alisha - so sorry you're feeling so down hun.  Hope today seems a little brighter  

Kerry - good luck today - can't wait to hear how you get on x

Morning Tracey, Gill, Sho and anyone else about.... x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Pots - i've pm'd ya  

Gill - i've missed ya    Sun is shining at the moment but probably will turn back to rain again  

Alisha - why don't you like the list that kate does  

Sho - where are you going  

kerry - good luck today  

Hi babydreams - don't just lurk, join in  

Well I had a hectic evening last night trying to sort out my dad....long story but he's stressing me out big time.  Its old age getting to him I think and he can't think straight and everything seems to be blown out of proportion.  Its definately something I could without right now, but he's my dad and I have to help him. He needs to sell his flat and move somewhere else...things that people do all the time, but you would think it was trying to get blood out of a stone speaking to him.  I spent all night on the phone to him, my sister and his neice.  I didn't get chance to dig out and piccies, so i'll try tonight.  
Anyway, enough of that.....  

Hello to anyone i've missed


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Morning All

My boss is out for a mo so I popped on briefly to see whos about  

Pots -   Nobody minds you having down days hunnie, because everyone has them, but if you weren't on here then who would you be able to let off steam to and know they'd understand? Imagine you're a fence post standing upright and strong with all the other fence posts. Every post will have a wobble from time to time but all the others hold it upright until its strong again. But if one fence post went away, then the others wouldn't have so much support for the wobbly times and the one who went away would be very lonely and sad by herself with no support at all   

Does that make sense?    Taking time out can be a good idea, but not ever coming back may not be so good, and it would mean thath this particular madhouse is short of a loonie. Innit.  

Kerry -    I'll be popping on to see how it went for you   

Babydreams - thanks and noce to 'meet' you. Hope your mum is better soon

Happy Wednesday everone


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Yo piggy - nice of you to pop by   I'm here........did you get a piccie of your scan


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning all

Gill - I probably was a handful!

Sho - Friday could be good for me, MrW might be home, isn't it my turn to cook you lunch?  Have fun at your moms!  Congrats on the completion.

Monkeylove - I hope things are better for you this morning.

Fingers - good luck with your scan today, I hope you have lots of lovely juicy follies!    

Ali - how was the jab(s)! you must feel like a pincushion

Pots - don't go hun, we are all here for you as much as you have been here for us. Times can be difficult for all of us, and this is the best place to share your feelings, so feel freel to rant, scream, shout or just chat and giggle, but don't go!

Hi to everyone else!!!


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Monkeylove - really sorry, just read back properly and saw your post about your MIL.  Really hope things aren't as belak as they seem right now.  Take care, will be tthinking of you x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

First of all - POTS COME BACK NOW, we need your support honey and will do our best to support you. Love Piglets way of describing us as fence posts!!!

Secondly, thanks everyone for you good luck messages, keep those follie growing vibes coming my way. Scan showed some growth on follies but not enough for EC to be Friday as planned  . They are all hovering about 11mm at moment and were between 8 - 11 on Monday, am waiting to hear if I have to increase dose again. Weird as last time I stimmed straight up to 15 - 20 no problem and then they all disappeared on last progress scan before EC. At least the follies are still there I suppose, I also start Buserelin tomorrow to top up the Prostap so I don't ovulate!! Felt really sick with nerves waiting for the scan as it was at the stage last time that the follies went AWOL.

*GROW FOLLIES GROW!!*​
Will let you know what WN say later....

Tash - sorry to hear your dad is stressing you out - families eh 

Hi to everyone else, best do some work now, will catch up with more personals later....


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi kerry - i always say its better to stimm longer than for it to be cancelled...as that happened to me    I think we all feel nervous before our scans, I am bricking it for Friday. I can't feel anything going on at the moment and I know its early days but it still doesn't stop the worrying    Well sending you loads of follie growing luck for your next scan and hope you will be ready for ec on Monday   

Sho - hope you're coming back with baby pics

Hi Wildcat - have fun with sho on Friday...what ya cooking or is sho cooking  

Monkeylove - fingers crossed for your mil today.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning sorry I am late.

Kerry Good luck today I am sure everything will be fine today and you get the go ahead for Friday  

Pots DO NOT GO ANYWHERE, that is the whole point about FF we are all here to support everyone through the good and the bad.

Alisha I am sorry the lists upset you hunny why is that as I thought everyone liked them to know where everyone was    

Sorry I have been manic today our carpet fitters were due at 9am and unfortunatly when my hubby was making sure all the floor boards where screwed down managed to go through a central heating pipe and scalding hot water was being rocketed up to the ceiling only just managed to repair it all now as the pipes are the old metric sizes so couldnt be joined with new imperial size fittings, luckily the carpet fitters havent yet turned up so I have managed to now call them to say its 11am where are you all innocent like!!!

Sorry back in a bit

Ktx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks Tash - good luck to you too        what time are you in for your scna on Friday?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sorry just seen Kerry Sorry they havent grown loads but at least they are still there and are growing so are they getting you back in for another scan on Friday and then EC on Monday??


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kerry - i'm in at 9.40 - what about you  

Hi kate


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Pm'd you back Tash

Kerry U Ok?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks kate


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Tash - i'm not there until 1110 so we'll miss each other. Good luck    

Kate - yes hopefully scan Friday and EC Monday depending on what is going on in there.... need extra Menopur now    Good luck with the carpet fitters today, the house will be lovely and cosy with with carpets down.. at least Dh hit the pipe before the carpets are laid!! Give Tiny and Alfie a pat from me


----------



## MT (Jan 25, 2007)

Hello Everyone

I came across this site recently and have read some of your interesting stories.

Just to introduce myself, my husband and I have been tring for a baby for four years, last year I had a laparascopy and it was discovered that I had adhesions on both tubes.  I then had catheter ablation on my heart as I suffer from bad palpitations (only fixed the top chamber so far) and discovered I was pregnant, unfortunately at 7 weeks we found out it was ectopic, in April 2006.  

Unfortunately we have not conceived again and have been looking at various IVF clinics and chose the Nuffield Hospital in Woking.  We have our first appointment on 26 March, hubby has to go on the12 March (whoops) and hoping to start our first cycle in April/May fingers crossed.

Michelle


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi Michelle - welcome to the board!

Kerry - here is a follie dance for you        . Hope you have a better scan on Friday..


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Michelle, welcome to the board. Very quiet on here today (this is not normal for this board!!)

Oskira, thanks for the follie dance, never thought of requesting a follie dance but keep em coming!!


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Very quiet today! 

Welcome to the board Michelle - good luck for your first appointment.

Fingers -    for your follies. I am sure they will have grown enough by Friday for ec on Monday.

Hope stimming is going ok NVH and Ali? Sorry if I have missed anyone else on stimms. 

For those on dregs hope the side effects are bearable!

Pots - don't go anywhere. I have had loads of times when it just all gets a bit much and it seems so unfair and that's what's great about the board. We all know what it feels like to be in that situation and have friends/relatives announce their pregnancies left right and centre. I am not sure it gets any easier but one day we will all be mums!

No further news re MIL today - no improvement or worsening since yesterday. Thanks for all the positive vibes. DH is holding up ok in the circumstances. The doctors aren't saying very much but I think that's probably because there's not much to say at the moment. It's all a waiting game unfortunately. Missing him lots as he is in the Midlands and I am back home now but will be going back on Friday night after work.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Monkeylove - its encouraging that there hasn't been any worsening of MILs condition, lets hope things improve soon


----------



## MT (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi 

Thank you 

I can;t remeber the name of the consultant we will be seeing, I know it is not the new one.  I wish everyone all the best with everything too !! 

When starting IVF has anyone experienced palpitations with the drugs - I read about someone experiencing it before in a book I was reading.......a bit worried, I guess everyone reacts in different ways. I don;t think my husband would like me being any grumpier  

Michelle


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Michelle - welcome to thread and sorry to hear about your mc and everything that you've been through, but hopefully you're on the right track to getting that sticky bfp.  Good luck with your appointment.  Unfortunately the main s/e is bad moods    can't say i have had palpitations, but come to think of it I have had some slight palpitation like feelings but only very brief. I'm sure the cons will sort you out.  We have Mr Riddle or Mr Curtis.

Kerry - oh damn, we'll miss each other...emma's there too but very early. You'd think with the amount of people doing tx that we would bump into each other more often...just shows you that we are small fry compared to how many people going through WN at the moment.

Thanks Monkeylove...good to hear there is no worsening on your MIL, lets hope that the docs have some positive news for you and dh soon.  Probably isn't easy being away from dh at a time like this but you'll son be together again. 

its really quiet today...probably cause miss chatterbox herself isn't here  

Ali - where are you, let me know how stimms is going...having fun with mixing all those bottles


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh by the way, did you hear on the news today that full fat dairy is good for fertility and they mentioned milk!


----------



## MT (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi

Sorry, I don't know what you name is? I assume it is not Little Miss Naughty, I am a bit of a beginner on this site  We will be seeing Mr Curtis, thank you, I don;t think I have been through half of what some people on this board have been through really. 

Oh !! re; bad mood swings - I did warn my husband so he bought me a pair of socks from next which says '3 minute warning, bad mood swing on the way' and that is before we start the IVF   think he had better get me 100 more pairs.

Michelle


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi NVH

Yes, I read that story about full fat diary foods. We always have half fat cheddar, low fat yoghurts and skimmed milk (except for during tx) so will be changing those when I get started again. Don't want to put any weight on but I would happily do so for a BFP!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Michelle - its like pmt times a million    I've got 't' shirts saying all sorts but can't remember now    memory loss is another lovely symptom    My name is natasha, but everyone takes it apon themselves to call me tash or tasha    they're so forward on this thread    its hard to remember everyones real names so we use our screen names miost of the times...hence 'nvh'

Monkeylove - I never drank milk and when i did it was always skimmed.  I ate full fat cheese though but didn't ever use to eat yoghurt.  I'm on semi skimmed milk, don't think i can handle full fat otherwise I will be definately full of fat


----------



## MT (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Natasha

Oh joy ! I assume I will be fighting with my own shadow then   Did you take time off work when you started the IVF - I think I want to as I don't want people to know yet. Also from what I have read you don;t have to buy your drugs at Woking Nuffield ? I assume you can get them anywhere (ie: find a cheaper place) - sorry for all the questions

I have now noticed where everyone's names are   ooops 

I have to go soon and get on with my work   so I should be back on briefly tomorrow and then ahve to go to Birmingham (work unfortunately) so won;t be back until Monday.

Hope you all have a good weekend when it arrives.

Michelle


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Most of us work through the cycle but take time off when the embryo's go back, but its entirely your choice.  The total length for a IVF cycle is about 6 weeks from the start to the pregnancy test, so would be a long time to take off in total.  To be honest, you could get away with not telling anyone and still working.  The cycle is broken down as follows:

1 - Down Regulation (this lasts for approx 2 weeks and then you have a scan to see if everything has shut down)
2 - Stimmulation (lasts for approx 2 weeks and this is where grow eggs.  You will have at least 3 scans to ensure you are growing follicles and your 
endometrium is getting thicker.
3 - Egg collection (operation under GA)
4 - Embryo Transfer (in 2/3 days you will have either 1 or 2 embryos transferred)
5 - 2 week wait

You can have your appointments early in the morning so it doesn't affect your work depending on where you are located or could just tell work that you are going for a few gynae check ups  

Hope that helps... catch ya later


----------



## MT (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Natasha

Thanks so much for the information, just shows how naive we are.  We have read up about it but it doesn;t give a break down like you did.  There was me thinking it would be two weeks.  I agree no need therefore to take time off, sounds good to me.  

Thanks, speak soon

Michelle


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Right off to acupuncture now so catch you lively lot tomorrow


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

............ tumbleweed blows in the wind ................ door creaks open.......... but there is nobody there .........................................  

Typical I get 5 minutes free to gossip on FF and there's nobody around, it's eerie how quiet this board is today...................


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sorry not been around hope you are all ok

Hi Michelle

Kerry Tiny and Alfie send you a pick lick to help the follies keep growing and staying put.!

Been manic today hence not been around but my carpet is starting to look good its nearly reached me here on the ground floor (Town House)

kx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Aaaahh, you frightened me then Kate!!   Thanks to Tiny and Alfie for the lick   Glad your carpet is looking good. Will it all be done today or will they have to come back?


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon ladies,

*Pots * - I can only echo what the other girls have said and hope that you keep posting on the thread. This site is a place where you can be open and honest about how you feel during/waiting for treatment. Outside of this circle we often put on a brave face to the world, so it is so nice to have a group where you can talk about the ups and downs quite openly where people understand.

*Baby Dreams / Monkeylove* - sorry to hear that your mother / mother in law are unwell. Be strong 

*Sho * - Have fun at your mums

*Kerry* - Sending you lots of growing vibes for those Follies. 

*Michelle* - Welcome! Not long till your appointment. I love the sound of those socks your husband got you - I could definately do with a pair to warn my beloved of a pending mood swing!

*Kate* - Glad to hear that the carpet is looking good!

Hello to all you other lovely ladies too! It is quiet on here today!

I had my baseline scan today, and everything is fine, so I start stimming tomorrow.
Kate - Can you move me to stimming on this list for tomorrow and I have my E/C booked in for Wednesday 14th.

Jules xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Now everyone is coming out of the woodwork!!

Well done on your baseline Jules, good luck


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Dunno about "lively lot", I think they've all nipped off for a kip and I'm the only one here ... (update - it took so long to type this a load of folks turned up!!!)

Michelle: welcome!!!!

Pots: Before you disappear, remember, there's lots of (mostly!) ladies on here who've gone through all sorts of situations, some have "unexplained" infertility, some know exactly what the problem is but can't seem to get around it, then there's some (like us) that get so far and don't make it to the end.

Whatever our situations are we all have one thing in common - infertility hangs over us like a shadow. Everyone has up days and equally they have down days, no two cycles of treatment are alike and we've all been in the situation you find yourself in now (in one way or another !!) and we've all felt like you're feeling now.

There's no need to apologise, feel guilty or have any other negative emotion, the important thing is, if no-one else has an inkling of what you're going through *we* do and we're always here to help - even if it's to put a smile on your face by being abrupt, rude, crude or bawdy (NVH, Emma, BBPiglet I'm looking in your directions...  )
your house
Please don't stay away or fee like you can't/shouldn't post here, we are a community and a community relies on the sum of it's members -  if we're all isolated we can't help each other and can't offer or recieve support when we need it most.

The folks on this board have been fantastic for Elly and I over the last couple of months and have jumped through hoops to help us out when we were at our absolute lowest, and we will do the same for anyone who's having problems so don't stay away and don't bottle it all up, let it out - you'll feel so much better 

... and if this wee missive doesn't convince you to come back I'll organise a vanful of the Working Girls(tm) to come round to yours and eat you out of house and muffins (hi Sho!!) 

MrW


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

If anyone ever comes back, does anyone know what your oestradiol (sp) levels should be at this stage of stimming (Day 12)


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

I am just about to head off, so hope everyone has a nice evening.

Kerry - sorry I have no idea about the oestradiol levels during stimming  

Jules xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

karen thanks hun feel a little better today, I had a 're-evaluate my life crisis' last night and it made me really think about things  that have got to change... how are you?

Hope you're ok pots  

ktx didn't mean to upset you and don't take it personal - about the list - it just can be utterly depressing seeing yourself going now-where,    (RE: re-evaluation crisis last night ) its good to see everyones progress though and I'm afraid i'm tinged with jealousy   

kerry not sure never got mine last time

seya jules good luck with the stimming 

welcome  michelle


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

HI girls and a big welcome to Michelle...i am sure you will fit right in especially if u can chat
Fingers...sending you lots of follie vibes, i will be at Woking on Mon so if youre still there i will say hi, my scan is 13.10. 
Jules...good luck with starting stimms...your EC is the same day as mine   
Pots....DONT GO....WE LOVE YOU AND YOURE JOLLY SMILIES     
Mr W...wheres your baby photo?
Tash....how ya doin, you need to change youre ticker and sort youre photo out i am sure you weren't really an ugly baby   ...enjoy Accu...its needles in the ears time..OUCH
Babydreams....lovely to hear from you, hope youre mum is feeling better soon   
Alisha........glad your feeling better, wish i could give you a big  
Kate...sounds like you live in mansion 
Some one told me today about full fat products....not sure i could stomach full fat milk but suppose i should try
Gill....hope youre being a good girl
Hi Sho, Elly, Monkey and the rest of the gang
Thanks for all your good luck wishes, first jab was fine and just off to do tonights xxxxxxxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Wow quiet on here today!

Hi Ali, good luck with your jab tonight

Alisha - don't worry about feeling tinges of jealousy - again it's something we have all felt. Sending you a 

Jules - good job on the baseline scan   

Hi MT welcome to the madhouse board


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

EVENING  

Glad its been quiet i have been dreading reading all the posts  

Mt-Welcome to the madhouse  

Sho-See you soon have a good time with your mum and try and nick a pic  

MrW-  im very polite i will have you know   where is your baby pic  

Ali-How are your jabs going  

Pots-Come back you git dont go anywhere you make us laugh  

Gill-Suppose your still at work

Piglet-Try and get on here more were missing you  

Kerry-Hope those follies start playing ball soon  

Jules-Your e/c is 2 days before mine  

Monkey-Hope you have some good news soon  

Wildcat-How is that painting coming along have you finished yet  

Tash-Are you starting to feel normal yet from the stimming  

Hello to everyone else just got in from my meeting   off to make dinner in a min


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

hello MT - I started treatment exactly the same day as you last year 26th March     

Pots - come on honey, we'll support you  

Ali - love the photo  

Sorry havent read all the posts but love and hugs to all  


cheesyb
xx


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi there 

Welcome Michelle! 

Emma - was your meeting very boring then?  its been quiet without you  

Fingers -         to help your follies get going! - i had to stimm for 16 days last time so you have plenty of time - slow cook is always better than a fast one  

Pots - like everyone has already said we all go through down/negative phases - par for the course with IF unfortunately but thats what we are here for! 

Alisha - sorry you are feeling   have you made any decisions about what you are doing next? did you sort your results out?

Jules - good luck with the stimms 

Tash - hope you enjoy the acu and yes where is your baby photo - you cant have been THAT bad  

Monkey - thiking of you and hope you get some good news soon hun  

Off to do my first jab now too  

lots of love to everyone


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Good luck with the jab honey


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Thanks cheesy - How are things with you and little Neve? are you going to post some more piccies?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hatster - good luck with the jab     thanks for the follie dance... theysaid slow cook is better than over cook!! 

Alisha - sorry you are having a " re-evaluation" moment. We've all been there honey and we're hear when you need a rant  

Ali - thanks for the vibes. If EC goes ahead on Monday I may still be there. Don't know how long they keep you in for... Hope the jabs are going OK   

Cheesy - how are ya hon?

WN called to say go up to 4 vials. It really feels like something is happening in there, ovaries are griping badly this evening and look about 8 months pg!! Must be all those follie dances   Thanks guys.....


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Evening girls

Big hug to Alisha and Pots.  .  The situation we find ourselves in is really crap and most of our family and friends will never truly be able to understand.  That's why this board is so important as we can share things here with people who really do understand our pain.  

Pots, limbo land is a really horrible place to be and I can completely relate to how you are feeling.  We all have our good days and our bad days.  Please don't go anyway, you have become a really good friend to us all and who is going to make our laugh with all the smilies!  I need my daily fix!  

Alisha, I hope you are having a better day today.  

Fingers, was it you that was asking about oestradiol levels?  I'm not sure specifically about day 12 but you're levels should really be no higher that around 20,000 I think for EC.  At my last scan my levels went up to 23,000 and they decided to go ahead with EC very quickly after that as they really didn't want it any higher (I have major problems in this department!)  Hope that helps a bit but PM me if you need any more info.

I've been really busy today and haven't had a chance to catch up with the rest of the chat.

Hope I haven't missed anything major.

I'm off to Bournemouth on a conference for the next few days but will catch up with you all again at the weekend.

Good luck to all those having scans and going through treatment


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Evening all, everyone turned up when I left  

Haster - hope the first jap goes well

Jules - happy stimming, welcome to my world  

Alisha - we've all suffered from jealousy and until we all get our bfp's i'm afraid its an emotion we just have to get used to  

Kerry - glad there seems to be some movement in there, lets hope its all moving in the right direction

Ali - haven't had chance to sort out the piccie cause had family stuff to sort out    will try and do it for tomorrow.  Hows you mixing going    Oh yeh, will go and change my ticker..

Emma - I missed you today    hope you meeting wasn't too boring  

MrW - watch it    I don't know what you mean   

Hey cheesy - hows things going with the little one  

Hi beannie, enjoy your conference and you haven't missed much, its been quiet today.

My acupuncturist said that my abdomen was bloated today    although i don't feel uncomfortable.  I told him its probably fat    and he said he's seen it too many times to know that its not that.  He had a good feel around but it all felt ok.  He told me he's seeing two women from WN and one of them has had 3 mc's.  Apparantly MrC told her that there are not tests they can do    I think she may have misunderstood.  He was thrilled that I went to MrS though  

Anyway, off to eat so see ya later folks


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks for all the well wishes regarding my mum.

I just hope she gets home soon......so I can get back to my husband and the countdown to the InVitro Madness.

Getting very excited. My husband tries to keep me grounded so if it doesn't work I won't be so devastated. BUT I'm a woman and I will be excited and if it doesn't work it will be devastating either way! So may as well be excited. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Have a great day!


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Evening all

Alisha - I'm fine thanks hun.  Glad you're feeling a little better today x

Kerry-     for you little follies, hope everything is okay on Friday

Tash...opps sorry Natasha    Actually on a serious note, just wondered if you had managed to get anything sorted with your dad.  I'm sorry you've got this added pressure when you least need it.  Hope things sort themselves out soon  

Hi to Jules, Beanie, Ali, Emma, Sho, Babydreams, the Wildcats and eveyone else x

Strangely after the offer on our place yesterday, the estate agent who has been dealing with us has decided to buy it himself and has offered asking price.  All seems a it odd but keeping my fingers crossed it all goes through okay.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-Hi honey sorry i missed you   give Neve a big kiss from me  

Karen-Fingers crossed it all works out for you  

Babydreams-   to your mum sorry i forgot you earlier   but blame it on the d/regs   i dont know my **** from my elbow atm  

Kerry-Sounds like things are def happening in your tum  

Tash-Im sure Daniel knows what he is talking about  

Beanie-Dont pull a pensioner in bournemouth will you    see you when you get back


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm back for a minute...

Karen    nothing sorted with dad yet, its not going to be that easy or quick i'm afraid.  Am gonna distance myself a little in my 2ww and let my sisters take over though.  Just hope I don't stress out my eggs   
Oh isn't that strange about the agent, but hey a sale is a sale and you've got the asking price.    Would've thought he would have used his negotiation skills on knocking you down a bit but what a bonus. At least you can be rest assured that the agent will be working flat out on getting your property sorted now  

Babydreams - yeh you may as well be excited, good on you to have that attitute  

Yo emma - what did you have for din dins then


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Chili tonight   what did you have...whats been going on with your dad, tried to call you earlier and you bloody ignored me


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Snap - i had chilli too    Sorry I missed your call    I left my phone at home and popped to sainsburys to get some cream cheese for the carrot cake i'm making tomorrow.  When I came home I had to have a poo    and then make dinner and scotch eggs


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm so tired so going to listen to my b*tch and snooze me thinks....maybe its the stimms thats making me like this or just family crap exhaustion  

Em - sorry for the brief chat and we'll catch up tomorrow properly.  If you're popping in for a take away latte let me know


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-snap!! i had a poo when i got in too and was late doing my jab as i blocked the toilet   and had to chuck a bucket of water down it


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

You dirty monleys doing big poos!!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Thank you for your kind words  

Hatster good luck with your d-regging Dday is here  

kerry ooohh your poor ovaries - hope your cooking some good eggies in there  

Thanks Beanie - when are you waking your snow babies?

babywhisper sorry to hear about your mum hope she gets better soon  

karen great news about the sale of your house - heres to it going smoothly  

emma hope the scan goes well  

hi Wildcat thanks for the   sending one back to you   

Ali hope you've got some lovely eggs in there

nvh glad you had a good poo! 

Good luck to you all stimming & d-regging


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning girls wow I never ever thought I would be the first to post in a morning!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

wow I have just read all the old posts and now I cant remember anything

Alisha I hope you feel more positive real soon it is horrid and boring isnt it to be waiting and not moving forward I hated being in Limbo so I know exactly how you feel, I know this seems strange but I also get a real strong feeling of jelousy everytime I read someone is pg with twins, dont take me wrong I am not ungrateful for what we have as I still cannot believe it is coming true, but we knew we would only do this for one pg whether it gave us 1,2,3 or even 4 and its just knowing that we will have an only child but I have to pull myself together very quickly as I certainly should not look a gift horse in the mouth and be a selfish cow plus I know that there is more chance of a healthy singleton than the risks with multiples. - sorry I sound really selfish here dont I?

Jules well done on your scan and getting to stimms hunny good luck

Hatster hope the jab went well and good luck with the DR

Tash I hope things sort themselves out with your Dad soon but take a step back for awhile over tx

Monkey and Babydreams hope your Mum/MIL gets better real soon

Kerry only one more sleep til your next scan sending your follies







and hope they get growing loads over night. - I am not going ot be around much today and tomorrow as my mother  and Step Dad arrives today so can you text me after your scan and let me know how you get on 

I cant remember who said it but no I dont live in a mansion but it is a Town House so has three floors, it is bigger than the average house, but as I work from home it was cheaper and more tax efficient to buy a bigger house that I can run my business from home rather than pay to rent offices, but it is so much work and far too many stairs mind you they are keeping me fit at the moment but I am sure as I get more heavily pg then the stairs will be a B***ard pain in the ****!

Emma hope you had a nice Chilli last night

Sho hope you are having fun at your mums

Gill Where are you?

Elly and Chris hope your hall way and decoration is coming on well, hope your cats havent got too much paint on them, we are going to have to re gloss the window sill in the room that will be the babies room as it currently has big paw prints in it at the moment!

Who else have I missed? Hello to you all sorry not intentionally missed

Ktx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Yes Kate, I'll text you tomorrow. Only more sleep   it's like Christmas or at least it will be if my follies are nice and juicy tomorrow   . Need to nip to WN later to pick up some more Menopur, at least it gets me out this place early   Hope Mums visit goes well  How's the carpet looking? 

Wonder if it'll be any busier on here today? 

Morning everyone else


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning all!!   yipee Im not working  

I will attempt to catch up as the day goes on and do personals then!! 

How sad am I    I dreamt about FF last night, I dreamt that Ali had posted an invite to everyone to go to see Little Britian on stage, but I wasnt allowed to come as I had already seen it!   I guess I must have missed you more than I thought  

Come on lets be having ya all then  

Morning KT, fingers & Cheesy


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Carpet is starting to look good they have finished our room, the babies room and they have to come back today to do the rest of the landing and finish the living room as they were so late getting here they ran out of time   but it has made a massive difference, it starting to look like a real nice home - its only taken 3 years !


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning all

Ktx, it's not selfish to feel that way, I have to admit I've had the same thoughts myself, we were convinced we were going to have twins and when the 6 week scan only showed one I was gutted, it took me a while to adjust to only having one! When you say it out loud like that it does sound terribly selfish and ungrateful, but it is a human emotion and probably very normal for ladies in our situation. You will adjust to having one, and I know you are as happy as can be that you are pregnant, so dont' worry about it!! 

Babydreams - you can be as excited as yuou want hun! you are allowed

Karen - a sale is a sale! I'm sure it will go fine. Good job on getting asking price

Hatster - how did the first jab go?

Emma - any meetings today?

Cheesy - Time for an update on little Ne've I think! How are you both doing? Is DH being a good dad?

Bendy - How you doing hun?

Nvh - nice poo?

Sho - I'll msg you later about meeting tomorrow

Beanie - have a good conference


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

I can't believe i've forgotten my photo again  

Emma - can't believe you blocked the toilet  

Kate - Even though I've never been pg I can understand where you are coming from with the jealousy about twins.  I think we all feel the same cause its such a big journey to go through that getting two would just be the best.  So don't feel ungrateful.  By the way, I sent you an email last night    Bet you're loving your house now...

Gill - ahhhhhh you missing us hun    I hope I was in your dream  

Kerry - good luck tomorrow. hope you get the ok for ec on monday.

Wildcat - hows the decorating going or have you finished it all now  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tash I havent got an email from you? have you got the correct email address  

I wonder if anyone can help I have just received my blood results through and there are some results outside of reference does anyone know what these mean and should I be concerned.

1. I an Rh. Negative which I knew so thats not a problem just have to have anti D Injections

2. My red blood cells are high at 52 they should be between 0-45 ?

3. WBC? is 11.6 should be between 4-11

4. Neutrophils ? is 9.4 and should be between 2-7.5

Anyone any ideas what any of this means.

Ktx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - I sent the email to the address you gave me.  I'll copy it into a pm if you don't mind  
Hmmm I haven't a clue about those bloods either    Actually the only one I did know about was the Rh neg as my boss had
to have the anit d jabs.  Can you ask on the trimester boards maybe


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello Ladies,

I am working from home today so able to post for first time in ages. So, just thought I'd say 

I'm probably a bit behind with the news but good luck to all ladies in midst of treatement - Kerry, Tash and Em. Sorry fi I missed anyone.

Pots - I don't think you should go anywhere. I haven't had any major treatement yet (just IUI) and I know it can feel a bit wierd posting when you don't have major news but waiting is part of this nasty experience and we're all hear to support each other through all of the stages - including the less eventful stages.

I have my 1st appt at QMR next Tuesday. Hopefully I get all my info and should start DR on 21st March. Had a review meeting with Mr C this week but it was pretty uneventful. Also met with the councellor at WN - she has said I can carry on seeing her through my NHS treatment at QMR which I think is very good of them. WN have been very good about accomodating my unexpected NHS cycle.

Good luck to everyone. Take care of yourselves.

Caro


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tash Pm'd you back


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey Caro - good luck with your appointment next week.  Thats really good of the counsellor to continue to see you    Its all go go go for you then eh...21st March will be here before you know it.

Thanks kate - going to take a look


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Kate-Glad the house is nearly finished  

Tash-You were an ugly baby werent you...hence the forgotten pic  

Gill-Glad your not working today  

Caro-Good luck for your appt next week  

Pots-Come and play  

Hello to everyone else

Have a meeting in colnbrook later, sorry Tash im sooooo stressed atm with all the d/r at night im   to d/f as im soooo stressed and up tight about everything..this is how i was the 1st time so it is just the drugs  so wont be coming to meet u


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Kt I know that the WBC looks OK to me, mine was around there too - if it goes higher then you should keep an eye on it but you can ask your midwife for checkups and she shoudl take blood if you feel the need.

Hi Caro

Nvh - we are doing it in stages so we will tackle some more painting over the weekend (such fun!) NOT


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Kate - my mum is a phlebotomist - i'll ask her when I speak to her tonight, will text you...


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks Kerry and Elly, I have also texted them to my friend who is a midwife I dont think they will be anything to worry about all I can find on the internet is reference to diabetes and glandular problems and I have been told I have mild type 2 diabetes and I had glandular fever when I was 16 and have no been able to give blood since so I am assuming it is all nothing to worry about, dont like this method of sending you the results in the post though with no note or letter at all - good job the HIV bit said negative  

Right got to go now and try and put clothes back into wardbrobes so my Mum and Ian actually have a bed to stay in rather than being covered with clothes!

Catch you laters

katex


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Em - no worries about not meeting up...sorry that you're so stressed with all the drugs...hopefully once you start stimms it will all get better.  I'll just have to enjoy the latte myself    And i wasnt an ugly baby  

Kate - thanks for the info   ...Ooooh how exciting putting clothes back into a wardrobe  (not)    well ejoy anyway

Wildcat - Deep joy, painting at the weekend


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im so bored


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Kate - my white blood count came back slightly high (I think about the same as you).  The doctor just said that it is a sign your body is fighting something and Kerry's mum said even a headache can raise it a little.  I had them repeated a couple of weeks later and it had returned to the normal range.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Karen-High white blood cells can be linked to nkcells honey   its the same thing i think   which basically fights any foreign bodies...ie illness etc


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Em's for you







chin up mate!!

Tash- Of course you were in the dream  you were the cleaner  only kidding love!!  sorry you have family trauma atm, they are a pain in the  love them huh!!

Where's that Pots? Im going to pm her right now! 

Hi karen- bet your excited about the house  how are you feeling??

KT-Im sure you will be fine hun, happy tidying


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - what time you making a move or have you gone already  

Gill - Yeh have family trauma so be nice  

Karen - i reckon em's right about those white blood cells.

I tired to convince Pots to come back yesterday and she still hasn't showed herself    Pots we love you...come and 
say hello


----------



## MT (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi everyone

Just wanted to say thank you to you all for being so welcoming  

Oh yes I can talk just a bit....

The socks I previously mentioned re: the tantrum should be on Next website - not sure if they still have them though to be honest - my husband probably has bought them all and hidden them in the cupboard !

CheesyB - that is bizarre that our appointment is exactly the same as yours last year - now upto date with the blood tests except my husband who has to go soon and doesn;t like needles anymore than I. 

Hope you all have a good day - I am off now until  Monday

Michelle


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello and welcome Michelle - I forgot to say hello in my last post. Good luck for your appt. Mr C is great. Very good "bed side" manner - not that he is by my bed very often ;-).


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Gill - yes very excited, already decorating it in my head, but a long way to go yet so trying not to get too excited!  Apart from that I'm fine thanks, no s/e from the d/r yet!  You okay?  Luck you having th day off work  

Emma/Tash -sorry to sound stupid but what does that mean?  Should I be tested for NKcells then?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi and bye michelle.

Hey caro - you got a soft spot for MrC then  

Karen - Usually high white blood cells indicate that your body is good at fighting off illness's and in our case
embryo's.  I have anti nuclear antibodies and nk cells.  I can't remember the last time I had a cold or flu  
Did you have the normal bloods done that WN give you    They gave me the list and I had mine done at the gp.
Then I went to see MrS who tested me for nk cells and found that they were high too    We're not saying that
might be the case and don't want to worry you but maybe you could ask your gp what it actually means.


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi Michelle welcome to the crazy train,lucky old you being off till Monday!

Tash- "how very very dare you", Im always nice   I havent made the follow up appt yet as Mr S is on his jolly's for a couple of weeks, I will sort that now me thinks! you didnt answer me the other day what did you and Em's have at the Harvester?

Karen- I remember when I 1st moved out of home I used to draw little pictures of what was going to go where in my flat  I made some bad changing room style paint cock ups too!!   so glad your not having the s/e's I bet you think we all made them up


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Karen - as you have MF probs and no history of m/c or implantation issues I would have thought that there is little need to worry at this stage about NK cells.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - sorry didn't answer you but I did write it in my post when I got back    little miss I have to eat every 2 hours had already had 2 rolls at 11pm so she only had salad and wedges, but didn't eat the wedges    I only had spit roast chicken and salad.  But I went yesterday and had fillet steak    Yeh go and sort out your appointment and then you can do a ticker so we can keep track of what you're doing.

Kerry - you're right, although I have no history of m/c and as far as I know implantation....whats mf


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Tash - MF is Male factor - I know what you mean about you not having a history of m/c and no implantation problems, although from the research I've read you are the exception to the rule. Most women with NK cells present with m/c or implantation problems.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kerry - yeh that would right me being an exception to the rule!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

didn't like to say  
Good luck tomorrow


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks    you too     The cons said that there is often secondary fertility    however, not sure if this would have been a real problem if we didn't have mf issues.    I mean if everyone was investigated i'm sure they would find something. If you dig deep enough you'll sure to find something I guess


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon Ladies,

*Karen * - Glad to hear that your sale is going through and at asking price ! Well done. 
*Kerry* - Good luck with the scan tomorrow. I will have my fingers crossed that the follies have done a lot of growing and you are ready for EC on Monday
*Caro* - Not long till your appointment next Tuesday, bet you can't wait!
*Kate * - Hope the carpet fitting is all done, and you can soon relax and enjoy your house with all the work you have done.
*Ali* - Nice to know that you are down for E/C the same day. I really hope I make it this time, after it was converted to IUI last time through lack of response.... We have gone back to the original dose of menopur which is 150 each day starting tonight until the scan next Wednesday (Last time I alternated 150 and 75 each day which I know is peanuts compared your 6 powders !!) . I am a tricky case as on 150 the first time I nearly over stimmed, and then last time I under stimmed. Fingers crossed that this time we get the dose just right!

Yipee it is Friday tomorrow I can't wait!

 to Emma, Wildcat, Bendy, Karen, Sho, Tash, Michelle, BabyDreams, Monkeylove, Alisha, Gill and anyone else I forgot 

Jules


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im back  

Did the printer   thank bloody god   and he is hopefully going to give me some more business  

Tash-I have to eat every two hours   watch it lady  

Jules-My e.c is the 16th   not far behind you and Ali  

Gill-Thanks for the flower


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma you saucy minx - doing the printer for his business    

Hi Jules - good luck this time, I'm sure they will monitor you carefully and make sure the dose is right this time!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat   you have a sick mind


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello 

i'm surprised there wasn't more to catch up on! 

Michelle Welcome! And good luck with your appointment etc

Pots- if you're lurking I hope you're ok

Karen- brilliant news about your house. Although..... if the estate agent is willing to pay the asking price, could you ahve gotten more?  Don't know, just wondering
As for the white blood cells being raised, as you said, they returned to normal. Was that test done around the same time as you had the flu? If you were fighting an infection then that would have been why they were raised. my mom has raised platletts in her blood which is basically the same as white cells and they ahve always been raised in her. Her level is her normal, she had me alright  I wouldn't worry about it at all hun  you don't need to start stressing about that at this stage its bad for your treatment to be too stressed and ther's abo****ely no reason to think you would have a problem as this is your first attempt. Don't worry about it 

Fingers-  hoping those follies get their fingers out 
Emma-are those d/regs kicking your ass hun  hopefully you sill feel better once the stims kick in 

NVH- hope you are doing ok on the stimms  and there is a lot of good growing going on in there

Ali- Hope you are ok too on your treatment

Mr W- I thought what you said to pots was lovely 

Alisha- hope youa re doing ok. I thought you were feeling a bit low  I know what you mean about the list. Personally I could do with seeing it alot more often as I can't remember what people are doing and when  but I see your point about it being a reminder that you're not moving. I felt the same last year and its great to be at least on the starting line. You will be there again hun  Hope you have made good decisions in your  re-evalutation

Well as you can see I am back from mom's. No pic unfortunately  You're not missing anything anyway! Came back to a load of work and now I can't go for lunch with Wildcat  most upsetting!! 

hi to Kt, Gill, jules, Monkey, Barney (where are you lately), Beanie, pig, os, Pots, ange and everyone else


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - alright keep ya knickers on love      Good luck for your scan tomorrow     Can you text me to let me know how you get on please  

Sho - why haven't you got any piccies    I know i'm a fine one to talk but I will try and do mine tonight as I am away for the weekend and won't be able to.  Well its a good thing your busy but not so good that you can't do lunch.  We missed your gob on here  

Wildcat - em's such a hussy  

I just remembered I won't be on ff all weekend unless I sneak on at my sisters    Oh no, am gonna miss you all  

Think I can feel some ovary twangs    or maybe its cause i'm drinking so much bloody water  

Kerry - good luck tomorrow  

Is anyone else at WN tomorrow then


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Have a lovely weekend everyone, won't be on tomorrow as going to mums after scan for her birthday.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bye Tash, have a lovely time at your mum's and i hope she has a great birthday and enjoys the cake   will text you tomorrow    

Sho-As Tash says missed your mouth on here   thats why its been so bloody quiet as you have been in Brum   Hope your mum was ok


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Afternoon everyone.

Just popping in to say hi. 

DH is back from NY tomorrow, so I'm happy, yayy!!!! (I've been a real wuss and missed him lots)  

Hope you're all ok, sorry for the quick post, but lots to do x

Catch you later, Luv Ang xx


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Yep definately not the same on here without you Sho  

Thanks guys for your comments re the NKcells.  I didn't have flu or anything at the time Sho but I had been out late the previous few nights (and hungover!) so maybe I was just a bit run down.  But it did return to normal the next time and it's too later to do anything about it this time anyway so I think I'm going to try and put it out my mind for now at least!

As for our flat, to be honest I never thought we would get asking price and I'm very surprised he is willing to pay it.  Maybe he knows something I don't!  verry happy with what we go though so just keeping my fingers crossed it all goes through okay now - I'd forgotten how stressful the whole thing is!

Gill - I do that too, even now!

Have a lovely time at your mums Tash and good luck for your scan.

Good luck too to Emma and Kerry and anyone else whos at WN tomorrow    

Hi Jules - good to hear from you.  Good luck with the stimming    

 Angie

Well I suppose I'd better get on with some work


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

ladies!

Hope you are all well! 

Kerry - good luck for your scan tomorrow    hope those follies are just right. 

Emma - sorry you are feeling so sh*t.  I had to down reg for an extra week too and it was grim. Hope you are good to start stimming after baseline tomorrow.

Kate - your house sounds lovely. Must be great to have it nearly finished. Try not to stress about the bloods but I agree not a great way to let you know  

Caro - good luck for your appointment at Queen Mary

Karen - good luck with your house sale/purchase

Tash - Have a nice time at your mums.

Alisha - sorry you are feeling low  

Sho -   how is the diet going?

To everyone else stimming/downregging -    

Os


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Are you saying I talk to much NVH/Em  I do ramble a bit don't I 

Karen- yeah. Don't worry yourself about it hun   And you're right, house buying/selling is a right pain in the *****

Ange- I totally understand. I have been bored out of my mind here without my husband. He's back on Sunday

NVH- to be honest I couldn't be bothered asking her to get any photos out. She has them tucked away so it would have been a right pain, and we would no doubt have stumbled on all the old photos of my brother and I can do without going down that memory lane. I'll join in with the next theme 

well when I said Af had turned up a few days ago, it hadn't it was a false alarm. Forgot to say anything  But it is here now. just the beginnings so it will be day 1 for me tomorrow  I need to get my oestradiol done but I don't think my GP takes blood on a Friday . Do you think Monday will be ok, or shall I just go over to WN and get them to do it


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Maybe you could phone the doctors and find out how quickly they will get the results back.  If in any doubt I would get Woking to do it.  I think it's only £17 and they have the results the next day.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I think I will have to Karen because my appointment with Mr R is on Wednesday and it takes about 3 days to come back from the GP.  Typical!

Off for my tea


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Get woking to do them less stress that way too   

Oskira-Are you puking yet   

Karen-Maybe cause you were run down like you say   didnt want to worry you it was the drugs    

Angie-Ahhh bless your heart   i hope he has bought you a nice pressie from NY  

Kerry-Good luck tomorrow  

Tash-Good luck tomorrow too  

Just made beef stew its in the oven cooking till 7.30


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Hope everyone's ok. Good luck for your scans tomorrow NVH, Emma and Fingers.

MIL seems a bit better today so we are cautiously optimistic. DH had a proper conversation with her this am and she seemed to be remembering things from just before the stroke so surely that must be a good sign. The doctors haven't given much of an update yet but fingers crossed for a better prognosis.

Hi everyone else and have a nice evening


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Monkey        good that she is talking honey


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Congratulations to Piglet & Oskaira, wow what fab news girls, happy pg to both of you

Well how are all you lovely ladies, Emma, Karen, Nvh, Ali, Fingers, Jules is that everyone going through tx at the mo, i know their is some one else, is it Beanie well goodluck ladies, have been thinking of you all, so sorry if i have missed anyone out, as you are all aware i have not posted much lately, but want to wish you all well

Sho, not long for you to hun, i also got AF today, in agony at the mo, not sure if we can start FET as i will need to call WN first to see if they can fit me in, oh well will wait and see

Wildcats, so pleased that you have got the funds to go again, so pleased for you and Mr Wildcat, you both deserve some happiness, sending you both lots of love and good luck wishes

Emma, pmsl, you and the d/r, remember me bragging that i had no symptoms, then suddenly the headaches kicked in, that will teach me, good luck for your scan tomorrow

Nvh, good luck with the jabs hun

Fingers, good luck with your stimms scan tomorrow

Pots, where are you hun, i know how hard it can be, look at me hiding myself away, trust me it does not help, everyone wants you here, so get back here asap

Look i know that i will have missed some news, so i will say hi to Gill, Alisha, Monkey, Ktx, well done hun on your pg, hope all is going well, Angie, godluck on getting started again, Cheesy, kiss for Neve, sorry guys brain has gone blank, if have missed saying hello to anyone, then sorry and HELLO..............

Love Myra xxxxxxxx


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Emma - no I appreciate all the info I get from you and the others.  I'm just a born worrier - if it wasn't that it would be something else  .  Going to just see how this one goes anyway.  

Sorry that the d/r are getting to you at the moment - hope you feel better once you are on the stimms x

Monkeylove - that's a good sign, hopefully the doctors will have some good news for you soon   

Hi Myra


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

monkey- glad your MIL is doing a bit better. I hope that her progress continues 

Emma- i will. I'll ring them in the morning and tell them its day one and that I need to come in for a blood test. I've got loads to do tomorrow though so I will probably not be on much now.

Myra-  I hadn't thought about them not being able to fit me in!!! I just assumed it would be ok.


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi girls....haven't we been quiet the last few days, obviously the drugs are affecting the chatterboxes on here   
Emma, Tash(NATASHA)   and Fingers hope your scans go well tomorrow, Tash r u stimming now and when does Emma start. 
Monkey...glad MIL is on the mend   
Karen.....bet your looking forward to your new home, I would love to move have grown out of this place
Myra....lovely to c u again, fingers crossed they can fit a FET in for you soon
Caro...great news on your appointment
Just been drinking a full fat latte...tastes ok actually
Gill....grow up you big kid, you need to sort your **** out lol
Tash...have fun at your mums, i wont to try your carrot cake....pretty please
Kate and Elly...how the DIY girls getting on....
Cheesy...more pics please
Angie....lots of pressies...yeah
XXXXXXXXX
Jabs r going ok, cetrotide stings a bit, Elly did u find that, got the big bill £3940 and £104.50 HFEA Fee...what a f***kin liberty


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi Ali

Sorry to hear the injections are stinging a bit - it will be worth it when you get your BFP. Enjoy the full fat latte - I bet it's delicious.

Sho - not long for you now! Bet you're excited aren't you?

Thanks Emma and Karen for your positive thoughts. 

Hi Myra - good to "see" again - are you starting FET this month then? That seems to have come around pretty quickly.


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Evening all

As an honorary Woking Girl thought I would join in with your avator themes


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Evening Ladies,

Monkeylove - glad your MIL seems to be doing better, sounds a good sign that she is talking and remembering things    

Sho - definitely get bloods done at WN, Well done on AF arriving, another one starting tx, gosh we're busy bunnies at the moment!!

Emma and Tash - good luck tomorrow for your scans     
tash - enjoy your weekend away, tell your Mum happy birthday from us...
Caro - good luck at QM's, don't forget to update us on how it goes...

Myra - welcome back hone, we missed you .... hope WN can fit you in, seems that the big backlog caused by Xmas is easing anyway so fingerscrossed.

Oskira - hope you are doing Ok hon     

Ali - I had my bill beginning of week and it's going up all the time with extra drugs, think my credit card might melt!! 

Wildcat - how's the glossing going? 

Miss TC - bless you as a baby, what a cutie!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-  how come you had to pay the £3000 and hfea now   i start stimms tomorrow if my calculations are right  

Karen-Glad i havent worried you  

Sho-when your in woking tell them to book you in  

Myra-Come back all the time we miss you  

Pots-Come back too you silly sod


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Opps sorry Tracy love your piccie ahhh how cute


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

.............. Kerry pokes head round door............... Blimey quiet here again this evening. Must mean you all have lives to get on with


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi girls

Just thought I would let you know WE HAVE GOT A MATCH!!  

We received the official letter on Wednesday, and I rang the clinic today to accept! It's going to take a bit longer than we had hoped for because my donor angel has just had her AF so we have to wait about 28 days for her next one! We will then both have scans on day 2 of AF (I can control mine to fit in with hers  ) We then have to wait another 21 days - scan on day 21? So, all in all, we are looking at ET (if all goes ok) about the first week in May!! So, another 9 weeks or so to wait, but hey, I have been waiting 5 months for this match so what's a few more weeks  

Anyway, just thought I'd let you know 

Much love and hugs to all
Tracy
xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Tracy - already Pm'd you honey but just wanted to do a little dance for you                            Well done. May will be here so quickly, it's only 2 months.... over the moon for you


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

Great News Tracy! Hope time flies for you...


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Wow tracy thats great news, am so happy for you, 9 weeks will be here b4 you know it


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Miss T...what a cutie  
Emma...you have to pay the biggy at your first stimms scan which is on Monday. Where can i get a fluffy hot water bottle cover?? Ta for Beths number, will call her tomorrow 
Fingers....melted credit card...u know
Well off to bed.....TGIF tomorrow
Night night sweet dreams
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Tracy.............Congratulations!!!!  I'm hoping to be an egg sharer.... So happy you found a match..... I hope it doesn't take too long for me to be matched.

Hello to all the Woking Girls.

How long after your initial consult does it take to get started?? Can't wait..... I just received an advertisement in the mail and it was all baby stuff!!! Beautiful cribs and bedding. Maybe some day I can actually order it!!!! PLEASE!!!!

Have a great weekend !


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

morning all  

just popped on to wish you girls all the best with your scans today    hope your all ok, catch ya later  

Tash- have fun with your Mum on her birthday, give her a big squeezy hug from me  

Tracy- wow thats wicked news I am so made up for you  we may be cycle buddies??  

Em's- hope your a bit happier today      

Ali- you can talk stuffing your face with ice cream   hope you didnt sit up tooooo late  

Pot- come on its not funny now   behave yourself and get back here 

Myra- lovely to hear from you   glad you came back I missed you  

Hi & bye to everyone i've missed!! "hi ho hi ho its off to work I go"


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning all!!

Well I don't know what's going on with my AF. It isn't in full flow so it doesn't count yet does it  I think day one is the first day of proper bleeding. It wasn't actually due til Sunday (which would have been 28 days) maybe I'm just warming up. I don't get spotting before my period usually though. Maybe that is to do with the lap. I am going to ring them in a minute anyway to make sure I can get my treatment in. I'll go in on Monday and get my oestradiol done. At the worst that would be day 4 which still counts as they want it done on days 1-4 anyway.

Tracy-  congratulations. I'm so pleased for you. Like the girls say, may will be here before you know it. Brilliant news

Emma- just wishing you luck for your scan today.

In fact good luck to anyone who is in with dildo cam this morning. 

I can't keep track of what stage everyone is at.  Can we have an update KT? xx

Hi to everyone else. I won't be around much this morning, I have loads to do. As soon as I get through to WN I need to go


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Just rang Woking. I'm booked in  I'm so excited, I'm giddy!! I'm going in on monday for my blood test for oestradiol.

Off out now to get on with my chores  See you girls later


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

just popped in to say congrats to Tracey, well done love, not long      

love and hugs to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning all

Tracy-Fab news honey not long to wait it will fly by now get on with taking your vits girly  

Gill-Ok so far today thanks for your text i love you  

Ali-Tash said thanks for the text...but where was mine  

Kerry-Good luck for your scan  

Tash-Good luck for your scan  

Sho-ohhhhh your cycle is strange...have you tested  

Well scan went well 1st time i was scanned by my fave nurse Ann...and who ever said she hurt i told her   and she laughed   but she was very gentle so there   start stimms tomorrow and i have to have a e2 blood test at every scan because of my ohss last time  

Off to acup now will be back in the office about 11am


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Sho - just wanted to let you know i had some spotting around mid cycle 1st cycle after my Lap. I  had NEVER had it before and it only happened that once.

Morning everyone  Hope all you "cyclers" are doing well.

Caro

Ali - Glad you enjoyed your full fat Latte. I've decided the only good thing that has come from IF is that I have rediscovered how nice "real" milk is AND it doesn't seem to make me put on weight.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Blimey its quiet  

Just heard from Tash scan went well her lining is thicker than her last fresh at 7.2 and she has 12 follies or was it 14    she has another scan on monday  

Just got back from acup then i have a meeting at 2pm then its off to starbucks


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Blimey its a bit quiet!!

Emma- there's absolutely no point in me testing. I had a normal period then I had to use protection up to my lap and if I had have been pregnant, it would have been flushed out by all the dye and saline that Mr R used  No chance. I just think the lining has been affected by the lap and is gradually breaking down rather than the niagra falls experience on day 1 usually   

As I say Caroline was ok for me to call this day one and she has me booked in and will give me my treatment plan when I go in on Monday. It may well change though as I'm seeing Mr R on wednesday. 

KT- can you put me down for d/regs on 22nd march? Ta hun 

Caro- thanks for that. I had a bit of nasty bleeding for the first week after it, then it just stopped  It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, probably because I sisn't have any pf that delightful "scraping" they told me about


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhh Sho the 22nd March not too long to start sort your ticker out then


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

not yet, I just want to make sure!! I've got blod tests to come back and there are a few things I want to talk to Mr R about first


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Quick update - Follies still growing but not quite there. Back again Monday for a scan... 

Sorry no personals only just got to work so better get on with it... Love to all xx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi all, 

Tracey,           im so glad you have a match. really good luck hun. 

Emma, yah glad to see youve started stimms, the time will fly by now.      

sho, how exciting you have some dates. really hope your af goes into full force soon and you can start d/reg. im really excited for you. good luck hun

hi to everyone else. 

Luc


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Quiet today!

Miss TC - congratulations on the match!!! Not long to go and you get to be cycling with someone on here!! As an honourary woking girl we expect you to keep us in the loop!! 

Sho - I don't remember much about AF after my laps, seems a long time ago but I'd expect it to be a bit wonky the first month as someone has been poking around in there and annoyed it! 

hi to everyone else, back to ebay for me...(listing cr*p)


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

Kerry - sorry to hear follies not quite done. Hopefully they will do some growing over the weekend.     

emma - yah you can start stimming.   oh and yes I have started puking   not complaining tho   

 to everyone else


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

My word!! I dont think I've ever seen it so quiet on here during the week. 

Fingers- glad they are still going in the right direction  Good luck for Monday  Are you around Woking at about 12, I've got to go in for my blood test. We could go for a coffee.

Os- Nice to hear from you  Glad you're being sick   

Luc-thanks, I am really excited. It seems like ages. And it is. Egg collection was on my birthday last year so it really is a year ago since we were last cycling. I can't believe it has been so long. I am just praying that it works this time. I think I will combust on the spot if it doesn't.  I've got stuff to talk to Mr R about and hopefully I can go into the cycle feeling confident and get a positive out of it. This one really really needs to be my last one.


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

bl**dy blimey whats going on its soooooo quiet  

Em's- good news on the scan, good luck with the stimms tonight! relax at acc 

Sho- great news that you are ready for the off!   giddy  

Fingers- good news that follies are growing heres a little boogie for them to jog them on          

Tash- great news on the lining hun, hope your having fun!

Elly- I hate ebaying its so boring, I feel your pain  

Os- anything is particular setting you off on puking front, my mate bless her puked from brushing her teeth and looking at dogs  cos she associated them with poo 

Hi Luc- how you doing hun??  

I have finished work, done the food shop and am off to sort my horrid winter trotters now, my toenails look really pikey with chipped varnish   I am ashamed  

Still no Pots I see


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Glad to hear you're pukking Os   - I was heaving so much the other day I farted each time a high pitched squealer, and it was so funny even though I felt ill, and I thought I was going to explode from each end simulaneously  

Sorry I've been awol but I've really been poorly and I'll see if the doctor can sign me off from work for a while at my appointment on Monday

Nice one Tracy, so exciting for you  

Kerry - keep growing thoses follies my girl    

Hello Myra -   

I'm being so thick and am behind on everyones progress - sorry, but I do hope all is going well for everyone


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Afternoon ladies  

Been so busy working for once, this is the first chance I've had to get on!

Tracey - so pleased you have got your match, that is fantastic news  

Kerry - glad your follies are going in the right direction albeit slowly!  Good luck for Monday   

Emma/Tash - glad your scans went well today  

Sho - brilliant news that you're starting later this month - how exciting  .  I'm not at Woking until 1.30 on Monday so you'll probably be gone by then, but if I'm a bit early I'll look out for you!

BBP - sorry you are poorly - hope you feel better soon

Gill - chipped toenails... I think you should be ashamed    Lucky you being finished and shopping done already  

Hello to Caro1, Oskira, Wildcat and everyone els


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

I meant to ask (and this is going to show my ignorance  ) but what am I hoping for on Monday at my scan - I'm assuming that my lining should be thin but what is about right?


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh sorry Emma didn't i wish you luck on a previous text......please say u still love me   ...glad all went ok today and good luck with your stimms jab.
Tash.....you go girl, looks like you r cooking well, lots of follies and great lining
Fingers.....youre like me just a bit more stimming needed, what time r u there Mon looks like there r a few of us Sho and Karen r there to
Cant believe how quiet it is on here
Hi to everyone else
May pop on later...just quickly sneaked on at work
xxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-I love you     good luck for monday   

Piglet-Ahhh poor you   pmsl at you heaving and farting at the same time what are you like   

Os-Glad your puking honey   i meant its a good sign   

Karen-Yeap your right your ovaries need to be quiet...no cysts etc and your lining needs to be thin to start stimms  

Wildcat-What you selling then  

Sho-Think    you will get pg  

Kerry-get that hottie on your tum all night and up your water if you can honey  

Just got back from Next where i bought some cushions for my bed and had a starbucks too hazlenut latte but no muff


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh Emma...u lucky girl......i have just made a Nescafe full fat decaff latte....not quite the same


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Sho...thats brill news, may see you there Mon....my scan is 13.10. 
BBpiglet.......farting and pewking...nasty girl...bet your house stinks  ...hope you feel better soon
Oskira...hope its only pewking from you  
Gill...what ya doin...i want to play  
Any suggestions on where i can get a fluffy hot water bottle from...i did ask but no one answered
Emma....do you use yours whilst listening to our friend....3 2 1 and relax....i keep fallin asleep
Going to Next tomorrow cos need some new boots...heel fell off last week, I may have to buy one item of clothing as well...seen a really nice top in there for work only £20.
So whos doin what over the weekend....


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ali - I got my fluffy hot water bottle from Boots, you could try M&S, Matalan, Debenhams etc. I'm there at 10 on Monday. Anyone else there at same time??

Karen - they like your lining to be under 5mm at baseline.

Emma - I've been drinking 3.5 litres of water a day and 0.5 - 1.0 litre of milk, if I drink anymore it's going to come out the injection sites and I'll look like a blinking colander!! Am hot water bottling as well!! Good luck with your stimms honey...

Hi other lovelies, will do more personals when I get home. Good news is my company have agreed to employ lady we interviewed yesterday so hopefully things will calm down a bit at work....


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Evening ladies

Thanks so much for everyone's lovely words of support - You are all great 

About to start a new thread, so if you do a long post remember to copy it first  

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening all! 

Emma- I am trying my absolute hardest to be positive. I do have a good feeling this time, but I just need some reassurance of a few techinical things and then I will be set. 

Ali and Karen- would you like to meet me afterwards then. I don't mind going to that lovely Sands place down the road and wait for you guys til you show. I met monkey there the other week and it was great. Lovely coffee and half the price of Starbucks (I still love starbucks though Elly xx)

Fingers- you cracked me up about the water. I need to up mine now as well. And the milk. I want a good reserve of goodness in my before I start.  shame we can't meet. Let me know if you change your mind. You'd be hanging around a long time though


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

New home this way >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=86838.0


----------

